# QLD 190 & 489 Visa



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi Guys ,

This Thread is for everyone who is applying and awaiting an invite for QLD state sponsorship.

please post your questions so we can help each other. 

i have studied and currently working in QLD Regional

236111 - system and network engineer
189 - 70 pts
190 - 75 pts 
489 - 80 pts 

applied EOI on 11/7/2018

awaiting an invite from BSMQ under post graduate Alumni. 

has anyone received an invite from BSMQ ??


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Can you apply for QLD if you are an onshore student of some other state in Australia ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> This Thread is for everyone who is applying and awaiting an invite for QLD state sponsorship.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Good of you to make a thread. QLD is not a popular subject on this forum. Your points are high and you belong to Alumni stream. I wonder why you haven't got the invitation yet.

Good luck.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Only if you are working in your relevant field in QLD. Check out the conditions of Working in QLD stream.

Cheers.


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

amandeepkaur said:


> Can you apply for QLD if you are an onshore student of some other state in Australia ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



BSMQ Update: interstate skilled applicants no longer eligible
17 July 2018
By Official BSMQ

Interstate applicants are no longer able to apply for Queensland state nomination. If you are currently interstate, in order to be eligible for Queensland state nomination, you must meet our Working in Queensland or Alumni pathway criteria. This would require you to move to Queensland and meet any working requirements before submitting an Expression of Interest to BSMQ.

Please see our criteria:

Working in Queensland
I’m a Queensland Postgraduate Alumni
If you have already received an invitation and you are an interstate applicant, BSMQ will still process your application. However, BSMQ will not be sending out any more invitations to interstate applicants.


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Vegemite20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good of you to make a thread. QLD is not a popular subject on this forum. Your points are high and you belong to Alumni stream. I wonder why you haven't got the invitation yet.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you just hoping for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Vegemite20 said:


> Only if you are working in your relevant field in QLD. Check out the conditions of Working in QLD stream.
> 
> Cheers.


yes my current work experience has been assessed positive as 263111 . it is definitely relevant


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> This Thread is for everyone who is applying and awaiting an invite for QLD state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Hi, I just filled an EOI today... how long do normally they take to invite? I understand you are waiting from 11 July.


----------



## Tab8 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hello,

I submitted my EOI on 10/7/2018 with a total of 70 points including SS under the offshore stream and still waiting for an invitation since then. Isn't Queensland popular for its quick nomination? Anyone knows what is their criteria for selecting candidates? 

Good Luck,


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Tab8 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 10/7/2018 with a total of 70 points including SS under the offshore stream and still waiting for an invitation since then. Isn't Queensland popular for its quick nomination? Anyone knows what is their criteria for selecting candidates?
> 
> Good Luck,


from the tracker, i can see whoever applied before july 5th got pre invite quickly but one applied on 9th july got preinvite on 10 Aug.. suddenly they become very slow.. normally if you see last year they are pretty fast. May be they have some temporary internal issue. I am afraid anytime they can remove occupation from their list if quotas are filled, like Engg Technologist.. they removed on 17th July within 2 weeks of opening.


----------



## Tab8 (Jul 27, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> from the tracker, i can see whoever applied before july 5th got pre invite quickly but one applied on 9th july got preinvite on 10 Aug.. suddenly they become very slow.. normally if you see last year they are pretty fast. May be they have some temporary internal issue. I am afraid anytime they can remove occupation from their list if quotas are filled, like Engg Technologist.. they removed on 17th July within 2 weeks of opening.


You are right, I noticed that on myimmitracker as well. The problem with Queensland is that they close many occupations too soon and in an unpredictable manner just like what they did last year. It is possible that they're delaying the invitations because they are aiming for higher points candidates.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Tab8 said:


> You are right, I noticed that on myimmitracker as well. The problem with Queensland is that they close many occupations too soon and in an unpredictable manner just like what they did last year. It is possible that they're delaying the invitations because they are aiming for higher points candidates.


I dont think so for non pro-rata candies. in 189 upto 70 pointers (non-pro of course) have high hope so they may not apply in QLD with these kinds of restrictions they have rather thay will apply in NSW... QLD only will get 65 and below unless someone has a job offer from QLD.


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Tab8 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 10/7/2018 with a total of 70 points including SS under the offshore stream and still waiting for an invitation since then. Isn't Queensland popular for its quick nomination? Anyone knows what is their criteria for selecting candidates?
> 
> Good Luck,



wondering if you qualify the conditions for off shore 
Eligibility criteria
To be eligible for Queensland nomination, you must meet both the Australian Department of Home Affairs (DHA) criteria and Business and Skilled Migration Queensland (BSMQ) criteria for your chosen visa category.



The DHA criteria requires you to:

have a points test result of 65 or higher, inclusive of state nomination points
have a positive skills assessment in your nominated occupation
meet the minimum English language requirement of COMPETENT, unless a higher level is required by your assessing authority
be under 45 years of age
submit additional documents if invited to lodge an application for a subclass 190 or subclass 489 visa.


BSMQ criteria requires you to:

have an occupation on the QSOL ‘Offshore’ list
provide evidence that you have a minimum of 2 years post-qualification work experience in your nominated occupation. More experience may be required for certain occupations
commit to living and working in Queensland from the date that you arrive in Queensland to live permanently
offshore applicants applying under an ICT, Cook or Chef occupation must show evidence of a minimum 12 month job offer with a Queensland employer registered in Australia. The job offer must be related to your occupation, and evidence is required showing acceptance of the offer.
Please note: if you are an overseas PhD graduate, you may be eligible for a work experience requirement waiver if you have a minimum 12 month job offer with a Queensland employer registered in Australia. The job offer must be related to your occupation, and evidence is required showing acceptance of the offer.


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> from the tracker, i can see whoever applied before july 5th got pre invite quickly but one applied on 9th july got preinvite on 10 Aug.. suddenly they become very slow.. normally if you see last year they are pretty fast. May be they have some temporary internal issue. I am afraid anytime they can remove occupation from their list if quotas are filled, like Engg Technologist.. they removed on 17th July within 2 weeks of opening.


i have applied on the 11 july 2018 and its already a month . not sure why they are taking so much time. they replied to my query stating they process invites within 4-6 weeks . I am desperately waiting


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> i have applied on the 11 july 2018 and its already a month . not sure why they are taking so much time. they replied to my query stating they process invites within 4-6 weeks . I am desperately waiting


hi dear, you have mentioned that BSMQ replied back that "_they process invites_" does this means they process after the payment to formal nomination or they process EOIs within 4-6 weeks?

meanwhile i had asked something and got reply like this...
Q : Hi, I noticed in your website it is written that "Due to the high demand of onshore 489 EOIs received (including Masters Alumni applicants) BSMQ will only be issuing invitation to those applicants that are currently working in regional as well as having ongoing job offer." 
Can you please tell me whether it is only applicable for 489 or it is applicable for 190 also? Does this mean BSMQ wil not send invitation to 190 offshore applicants? 

A : As the message states it is to do with ONSHORE 489 APPLCIANTS.

Q : Hi, I have filed an EOI as structural engineer 233214 in 190 sub-class from offshore. I just want to know the quota is still available for 233214 or finished. And whether my EOI will be considered or not. Also please let me know any probable response time from BSMQ.

A : If the occupation is still showing on our website then it is still available at this stage. All EOI’s will be assessed however not all will receive an invitation. You have to wait at this stage until we get to yours to see if you will receive an invite or not.


----------



## Tab8 (Jul 27, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> wondering if you qualify the conditions for off shore
> Eligibility criteria
> To be eligible for Queensland nomination, you must meet both the Australian Department of Home Affairs (DHA) criteria and Business and Skilled Migration Queensland (BSMQ) criteria for your chosen visa category.
> 
> ...


I definitely qualify to both conditions with 5 extra points, and that’s why I submitted my EOI in the first place. Let’s hope that it’s a matter of time and all applicants will get nominated.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Tab8 said:


> I definitely qualify to both conditions with 5 extra points, and that’s why I submitted my EOI in the first place. Let’s hope that it’s a matter of time and all applicants will get nominated.


recently i approached BSMQ regarding the current turn around time for the submitted EOIs. They have replied back that it is currently 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Tab8 (Jul 27, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> recently i approached BSMQ regarding the current turn around time for the submitted EOIs. They have replied back that it is currently 6-8 weeks.


So they’ve increased the processing time 2 more weeks than last week. It seems that they are receiving too many EOIs currently.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Tab8 said:


> So they’ve increased the processing time 2 more weeks than last week. It seems that they are receiving too many EOIs currently.


may be.. or they are busy with 489 onshore as published in their site. this waiting time is killing me.


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Tab8 said:


> So they’ve increased the processing time 2 more weeks than last week. It seems that they are receiving too many EOIs currently.


they said until now they have received 500 EOIs and thats why wait time has increased


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> may be.. or they are busy with 489 onshore as published in their site. this waiting time is killing me.



people onshore have time frames as visas run out for most soon hence they prioritize people onshore than off shore. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> they said until now they have received 500 EOIs and thats why wait time has increased


This wait is Killing me. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> they said until now they have received 500 EOIs and thats why wait time has increased


how do you know the figure? did they inform you?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Tab8 said:


> So they’ve increased the processing time 2 more weeks than last week. It seems that they are receiving too many EOIs currently.


Hi dear any news from your end regarding QLD preinvite?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> people onshore have time frames as visas run out for most soon hence they prioritize people onshore than off shore.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi dear any update from your end regarding QLD pre invite... EOI on 11th July got preinvite on 17th AUg.. whats your status?


----------



## Tab8 (Jul 27, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi dear any update from your end regarding QLD pre invite... EOI on 11th July got preinvite on 17th AUg.. whats your status?


Yes, I got the invitation two days ago, and currently, I'm preparing my application.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Tab8 said:


> Yes, I got the invitation two days ago, and currently, I'm preparing my application.


hey congrats dear... did they asked for the REPQ letter before pre-invite? Please take a bit of time to update the tracker so that like me who are eyeing for any update get to know...


----------



## Tab8 (Jul 27, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> hey congrats dear... did they asked for the REPQ letter before pre-invite? Please take a bit of time to update the tracker so that like me who are eyeing for any update get to know...


Thank you dear, Actually, my agent got the invitation email but what I'm sure of is that they requested the following documents:

- 190 Application form
- BSMQ settlement funds declaration
- Bank statement
- Commitment statement
- Skills assessment

Got it. I'll be updating my case on the tracker as soon as I finalize my application.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Tab8 said:


> Thank you dear, Actually, my agent got the invitation email but what I'm sure of is that they requested the following documents:
> 
> - 190 Application form
> - BSMQ settlement funds declaration
> ...


wish for your quick nomination... please let me know after getting nomination


----------



## Tab8 (Jul 27, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> hey congrats dear... did they asked for the REPQ letter before pre-invite? Please take a bit of time to update the tracker so that like me who are eyeing for any update get to know...


They did not ask for REPQ letter as my occupation is not within the engineering category.


----------



## Tab8 (Jul 27, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> wish for your quick nomination... please let me know after getting nomination


Thank you. I wish you an invitation and nomination very soon. You got it.


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi all ,

even i got a pre-invite on 17 Aug i have submitted the requested documents on their portal. awaiting desperately for the nomination. anyone has received the nomination yet ?? or is aware of the time frames?


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Tab8 said:


> Thank you dear, Actually, my agent got the invitation email but what I'm sure of is that they requested the following documents:
> 
> - 190 Application form
> - BSMQ settlement funds declaration
> ...


Hi dear ,

do you how long BSMQ takes to finalise and approve and send the nomination ???
Looks like most of the people who loged their EOI on 11 July got their invite on 17 Aug. 


please update me and share any other updates anyone have come across.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> even i got a pre-invite on 17 Aug i have submitted the requested documents on their portal. awaiting desperately for the nomination. anyone has received the nomination yet ?? or is aware of the time frames?


what was your EOI date?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> even i got a pre-invite on 17 Aug i have submitted the requested documents on their portal. awaiting desperately for the nomination. anyone has received the nomination yet ?? or is aware of the time frames?


it is somewhat 2 weeks...
Please check and add your case at https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> it is somewhat 2 weeks...
> Please check and add your case at https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


hi skrp2000in,

i have added my case to the immi tracker . looks like most people are getting approvals in 15 days . thanks


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> what was your EOI date?


hi my EOI date was 11 July 2018


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Tab8 said:


> Thank you. I wish you an invitation and nomination very soon. You got it.


did you get your nomination?


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> did you get your nomination?


Not yet Mate waiting for the Nomination , i want to ring them and find out but let us just wait and see usually it takes 15 business days :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi All, 

EOI lodged : 11 July 2018
Pre - Invite Received on : 17 Aug
submitted all the documents on the portal : status shows approved 
can anyone check their status on their portal and let me know how soon you get the final invitation after everything has been approved.

also i have another question if any of you can answer. I am onshore and ACS have approved 19 months of my overseas experience for which i get no points as the minimum experience should be 3 yrs to get 5 pts. Now my question is do I still attach all the employment documents in my PR application as I am not claiming any points for overseas experience??? however i have 15 months of onshore experience which i will be definitely providing documents . thanks and appreciate ur answers


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> EOI lodged : 11 July 2018
> Pre - Invite Received on : 17 Aug
> ...


In my case, I get the invitation letter 4 hours after everything gets approved. Looks like the one who assesses documents is not the one who issues invitation letter, because of the different email account, so the case passing between COs takes sometime, but it'd be quick for sure, dont worry. 
For the second question, I believe no claim no documentation and that's what I did when applying.


----------



## maddyin61 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi All,

Any idea on when QLD nomination will be closed? I had applied EOI on 20 August but no update yat


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

maddyin61 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea on when QLD nomination will be closed? I had applied EOI on 20 August but no update yat


Depends on your occupation. 
The total shut down could be next May or June, just like last financial year.


----------



## maddyin61 (Aug 15, 2018)

My occupation is business analyst


----------



## thomaserlund (Sep 19, 2018)

HI,

Submitted EOI 8. August and have not heard anything.

Physiotherapist, onshore, 65 points.

Are the invitations about 6-8 weeks now or what the latest information you got?

Next month I can claim another 5 points for work experience, but it is going to cost 1400 to update my skillassesment. I call BMSQ in July and they said that the points didnt matter - I was all about when you have submitted the EOI and profession. Anybody heard different.

Anybody submitted in early August and have gotten an invitation?

Thomas


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

thomaserlund said:


> HI,
> 
> Submitted EOI 8. August and have not heard anything.
> 
> ...


Hey Thomas,

Yes, you are right they are inviting depending on EOI. QLD has updated on there website this Monday that they are assessing EOIs from 2nd week of August. According to discussions on this forum on another thread, there are 2 EOI assessors and if you see on Immitracker then 1 person with EOI 14th Aug received pre-invitation yesterday while another applicant with EOI dated 6th August received a pre-invitation today. 

This could mean that your pre-invite could be on its way assuming that your case is with the assessor who is on 6th AUG. They have stated that they will provide an update every Monday on their website regarding the current date/week. Maybe wait till next Monday for the pre-invite and contact them if you haven’t received a communication by Monday.

Ali


----------



## thomaserlund (Sep 19, 2018)

Just saw that they are processing applications from the beginning of Aug. on the website


----------



## kaka_45 (Feb 12, 2018)

website address pls?


----------



## thomaserlund (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks Ali.

Didnt see that tread regarding two assessors. I will look into that. Hoping next week might be my lucky week.

@kaka Website is : BMSQ home - cant write link in this tread.


----------



## Happie_Singh (Sep 13, 2018)

Can anyone tell me which place is suitable for job perspective in QLD on 489 visa??


----------



## Happie_Singh (Sep 13, 2018)

maddyin61 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea on when QLD nomination will be closed? I had applied EOI on 20 August but no update yat


Just received a pre-invite... EOI on 20th Jul


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Happie_Singh said:


> Just received a pre-invite... EOI on 20th Jul


Congrats mate...are u offshore applicants? can u share your code code.
cheers


----------



## Happie_Singh (Sep 13, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Congrats mate...are u offshore applicants? can u share your code code.
> cheers


Thanks mate... Yeah Offshore and my code is 132211.
Now anyone tell me which regional place is suitable in QLD on 489 visa??


----------



## Tab8 (Jul 27, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> did you get your nomination?


Sorry for the late response. Yes I received it. Did you?


----------



## Tab8 (Jul 27, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> Hi dear ,
> 
> do you how long BSMQ takes to finalise and approve and send the nomination ???
> Looks like most of the people who loged their EOI on 11 July got their invite on 17 Aug.
> ...



For me it took about 37 days since my EOI. Did you get your invitation?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Tab8 said:


> For me it took about 37 days since my EOI. Did you get your invitation?


Hi mate 
when did you log your EOI and receive your pre-invite?
Congrats mate


----------



## Tab8 (Jul 27, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate
> when did you log your EOI and receive your pre-invite?
> Congrats mate


I got my invitation to apply in 16/8/2018. Thank you.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Tab8 said:


> I got my invitation to apply in 16/8/2018. Thank you.


great mate,..congrats and goodluck for your visa applicatio

cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Tab8 said:


> Sorry for the late response. Yes I received it. Did you?


When... I just received pre invite on 18th and submitted on the same day

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tab8 (Jul 27, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> great mate,..congrats and goodluck for your visa applicatio
> 
> cheers


Thank you my friend. wish you good luck on your visa as well.


----------



## Tab8 (Jul 27, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> When... I just received pre invite on 18th and submitted on the same day
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


On the 20th of March. You will get your nomination soon.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Tab8 said:


> On the 20th of March. You will get your nomination soon.


Thanks dear

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Happie_Singh (Sep 13, 2018)

Happie_Singh said:


> Can anyone tell me which place is suitable for job perspective in QLD on 489 visa??


Info required


----------



## thomaserlund (Sep 19, 2018)

Got invited today. EOI 8. Aug onshore


----------



## Happie_Singh (Sep 13, 2018)

thomaserlund said:


> Got invited today. EOI 8. Aug onshore


Congratulations!!1


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

thomaserlund said:


> Got invited today. EOI 8. Aug onshore


Hi congrats dear, is it formal nomination or pre invite? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomaserlund (Sep 19, 2018)

Pre invite


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

thomaserlund said:


> Pre invite


Congrats. Could you please share your skill code and points breakdown? Also you mentioned you are onshore, so what is your stream? Alumni or Working? 

Thanks


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

thomaserlund said:


> Got invited today. EOI 8. Aug onshore


Congrats mate...


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> This Thread is for everyone who is applying and awaiting an invite for QLD state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


I like this thread... 

Iitsavy01, Could you tell me about the QL suburb regions? Which area should I prefer to settle down there?


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Happie_Singh said:


> Just received a pre-invite... EOI on 20th Jul


Hey Congrats Dear!!!


----------



## thomaserlund (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi Vegimite20

Physiotherapist 252511, onshore on 457 visa with full time work. Applied EOI 8. Aug. 65 points. Pre invite 24. Sep. 

As far as I understand the points doesn’t matter with 190. What matter is when you submitted the EOI. That’s what I was told by the BSMQ.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Happie_Singh said:


> Can anyone tell me which place is suitable for job perspective in QLD on 489 visa??


What is your status??


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

I am going to pay my visa fee. I live in Pakistan never visited Australia however my consultant lives in Australia. If I would transfer amount to consultant account visa fee payment so will I have to pay 10% GST on visa fee? 

Please advice...


----------



## thiyagu29 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello All,

I am an Electrical Engg. Occupation - 233311. I have 55 points with out Regional Points. I registered my EOI on 10th of August for 489 VISA(OFFSHORE). I didn't get any pre invite from QLD still. Could you tel me ,When will they send invite for this occupation?

Thanks


----------



## thomaserlund (Sep 19, 2018)

You need 65 points. Check BSMQ website.


----------



## thiyagu29 (Apr 25, 2018)

thomaserlund said:


> You need 65 points. Check BSMQ website.


Hello,

Actually I have 55 + 10 ( Sponsor ship) = total 65 points.

Thanks


----------



## Aro Sebastine (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi guys,

I need your help and advise to confirm if my profile has any chance in the state of Queensland.

I am a software tester 261314 and I have 70 points without state sponsorship. Is there any scope for me?

P.S. i have already applied eoi for sa 489 and thats the only application i have filed. 

Thanks.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Aro Sebastine said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your help and advise to confirm if my profile has any chance in the state of Queensland. Nominations are issued based on EOI date and not on points.
> 
> ...


If you fulfill the criteria then you will get a nomination, provided the skill is not closed. Your skill is in the following pathways:

1) I am working in QLD: Require 70 points; and
Require minimum post-qualification work experience of 5 years (including 6 months in Queensland) in accordance with ACS skills assessment.
Detailed requirements for this pathway: https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-working-queensland/


2) I am Offshore: Require 75 points;
Require minimum post-qualification work experience of 5 years in accordance with ACS skills assessments; and Require a full-time position job offer for a minimum of 12 months from a Queensland employer registered in Australia. 
Detailed requirements for this pathway: https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-offshore/

There is another pathway for QLD Masters and Ph.D. Alumni. Your skill is not on that list but a lot of other related IT skills are there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Aro Sebastine (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you Vegemite20, 

I am offshore. When you said i need 75 points, does that incluse state sponsorship?
I am 4 years experienced as per ACS as they have deducted 4 years of my experience as my degree isnt computer related.

Thanks once again and i appreciate your valuable info


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Aro Sebastine said:


> Thank you Vegemite20,
> 
> I am offshore. When you said i need 75 points, does that incluse state sponsorship?
> I am 4 years experienced as per ACS as they have deducted 4 years of my experience as my degree isnt computer related.
> ...


75 points inclusive of state sponsorship points. You'll need 5 year experience as per ACS requirement. This means after deducting your experience you should have at least 5 year experience which is validated by ACS. Also you'll need to show a full time job offer from a QLD based employer which is for at least a 12 month engagement.

Cheers


----------



## Aro Sebastine (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi Vegemite20, how can i get a job offer without having my visa. Is there a website where i can start hunting without being onsite, thanks


----------



## Aro Sebastine (Oct 1, 2018)

Sorry to be a pain asking so many questions Vegemite20,

It would be really helpful for me if you have information about other visa options in my job code please. Currently i have only South Australia 489 to my knowledge.


----------



## StlCardinal (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi, I lodged my EOI, in Alumina Stream on 29 August 2018, I have 70 points. How long does it take to get a preinvite.


----------



## thomaserlund (Sep 19, 2018)

I am preparing the dokuments for the 190 visa. Evidence for my employment I have prepared payslips translated for every 3 months, tax returns and statements from my former employer.

I have heard that payslips from every 3. Months should be sufficient? Have any of you heard anything else?


----------



## thomaserlund (Sep 19, 2018)

Got the invite today.

Physiotherapist 252511, onshore on 457 visa with full time work. Applied EOI 8. Aug. 65 points. Pre invite 24. Sep. Invitation to apply for visa 8.Oct.


----------



## daydreamer99 (Jul 18, 2018)

thiyagu29 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am an Electrical Engg. Occupation - 233311. I have 55 points with out Regional Points. I registered my EOI on 10th of August for 489 VISA(OFFSHORE). I didn't get any pre invite from QLD still. Could you tel me ,When will they send invite for this occupation?
> 
> Thanks





thiyagu29 said:


> thomaserlund said:
> 
> 
> > You need 65 points. Check BSMQ website.
> ...


Any update on your status mate?


----------



## Reyaz (Oct 9, 2018)

*Query on queensland*

Hello Brothers. Need some clarifications. Im planning to apply for queensland as web administrator n I have 75 points already applied for SA. Current requirement for Queensland says to have a valid job offer letter. Is it possible to get a job from offer from offshore? During lodging visa do we need to submit offer letter only then they consider as approved? Just a small query brothers thank you


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

thomaserlund said:


> Got the invite today.
> 
> Physiotherapist 252511, onshore on 457 visa with full time work. Applied EOI 8. Aug. 65 points. Pre invite 24. Sep. Invitation to apply for visa 8.Oct.


Hey mate, 

I'm in the same situation. Physio (65+5) points and I applied on the 4 September. 
Still haven't heard anything. Damn other 2 weeks for the invitation, my time is running out.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

thomaserlund said:


> Got the invite today.
> 
> Physiotherapist 252511, onshore on 457 visa with full time work. Applied EOI 8. Aug. 65 points. Pre invite 24. Sep. Invitation to apply for visa 8.Oct.


All the Best!!


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

StlCardinal said:


> Hi, I lodged my EOI, in Alumina Stream on 29 August 2018, I have 70 points. How long does it take to get a preinvite.


Hi,

Did you get the pre invite?

Thanks


----------



## Leo148 (May 12, 2018)

Hi everyone.

I have 55 points (189), Civil Engineer. I am wondering whether i should do the registration with BPEQ as it will process almost 3-4 months now.

So, do i have high chance with 489 at QLD (55points + 10 point nomination) if i have the registration with BPEQ?


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

On the BSMQ website, for a number of ICT occupations, job offer condition seems to have been removed for offshore candidates. They require 80 points and 5 years relevant experience in nominated occupation. Here is the link. 

https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/

Has someone applied after this change?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

keyurdesai20 said:


> On the BSMQ website, for a number of ICT occupations, job offer condition seems to have been removed for offshore candidates. They require 80 points and 5 years relevant experience in nominated occupation. Here is the link.
> 
> https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/
> 
> Has someone applied after this change?


Yes, I created an EOI yesterday for 489. 

I am 70 pointer, under 489 I get 10 points and I move to 80 which is as per the requirement.


----------



## LGM (Jul 26, 2017)

you can also apply 190 for QLD


----------



## LGM (Jul 26, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Yes, I created an EOI yesterday for 489.
> 
> I am 70 pointer, under 489 I get 10 points and I move to 80 which is as per the requirement.


i guess you can also apply for 190 QLD


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

LGM said:


> i guess you can also apply for 190 QLD


No cannot because their min requirements for systems analyst is 80 points.

Currently, I have 70 points and I can only get 10 points under 489.

I will only reach 70+5 if I apply under 190 which will not be the requirement of min 80.


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

insider580 said:


> No cannot because their min requirements for systems analyst is 80 points.
> 
> Currently, I have 70 points and I can only get 10 points under 489.
> 
> I will only reach 70+5 if I apply under 190 which will not be the requirement of min 80.




What is the predicted turnaround time for 190 invitations? Not much info is available on DHA on this


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello Everyone. Please tell me can I apply for QLD 489 with 3 years of experience or do I need 5 years of experience to qualify for QLD? Thanks.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Everyone. Please tell me can I apply for QLD 489 with 3 years of experience or do I need 5 years of experience to qualify for QLD? Thanks.


That depends on your occupation and the relevant stream i.e. Offshore, onshore or Masters Alumni.

What is your occupation and stream?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> That depends on your occupation and the relevant stream i.e. Offshore, onshore or Masters Alumni.
> 
> What is your occupation and stream?


Electrical Engineer Anzsco 233311, Offshore


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Electrical Engineer Anzsco 233311, Offshore


Still incomplete picture... need to tell score break-up


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Nomie said:


> Still incomplete picture... need to tell score break-up


Age 30+ Qualification 15+ 5 Experience+ 10 Language = 60 points.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

As per latest update: 24 October 2018 - from BSMQ official website

Civil Engineer (233211), *Electrical Engineer (233311)* and Mechanical Engineer (233512) will be removed from all the Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOLs) on 24 October 2018 as BSMQ has received many expressions of interest for these occupations and has filled the quota.

If you have not received an invitation by today, BSMQ is no longer able to issue any new invitations.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Nomie said:


> As per latest update: 24 October 2018 - from BSMQ official website
> 
> Civil Engineer (233211), *Electrical Engineer (233311)* and Mechanical Engineer (233512) will be removed from all the Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOLs) on 24 October 2018 as BSMQ has received many expressions of interest for these occupations and has filled the quota.
> 
> If you have not received an invitation by today, BSMQ is no longer able to issue any new invitations.


Ohh that's unfortunate. I think they will open this stream again next year? Is there any other state for Electrical Engineers with 60 points? Thanks


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Ohh that's unfortunate. I think they will open this stream again next year? Is there any other state for Electrical Engineers with 60 points? Thanks


Yeah hopefully it will be opened next year. Better to check other states.


----------



## mcsg (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi guys, I submitted my EOI for 190 last 3-Sep, received a pre-invite 19-Oct and submitted all requirements on 24-Sep. Does anyone know when I can likely get the nomination? My problem is - my IElTS will expire on 18-Jan 2019 so I’m hoping it will be soon. Any advice will be greatly appreciated... 
Actuary - 65 pts without nomination


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

mcsg said:


> Hi guys, I submitted my EOI for 190 last 3-Sep, received a pre-invite 19-Oct and submitted all requirements on 24-Sep. Does anyone know when I can likely get the nomination? My problem is - my IElTS will expire on 18-Jan 2019 so I’m hoping it will be soon. Any advice will be greatly appreciated...
> Actuary - 65 pts without nomination


Hopefully you will get it by 15th of this month...


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

*Qld 190*

Hello People,

I have applied for QLD -190 visa with DOE as 29th Oct , offshore , and points breakup as :
Age - 25
Edu - 15
Exp - 10
PTE A- 20
Partner - 5

my ANZSCO is 261111 ICT BA.

Total 75 + 5 for QLD 190 SS , may I know what are the trends when QLD send across SS pre-invites ? and how much was it for my ANZSCO last FY or before that 201718 , 201617 to understand the trends.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I have applied for QLD -190 visa with DOE as 29th Oct , offshore , and points breakup as :
> Age - 25
> ...


Hey, me too applied on 29th Oct for same code but for 489 ..
And I too have the same query as to how and when they invite for 489 ?


----------



## mcsg (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks Nomie! Just got the nomination today! Regarding this:
“.... International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.”

Does it mean that my IELTS is valid as long as I submit the application before Jan’19? I took mine in Jan’16.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

mcsg said:


> Thanks Nomie! Just got the nomination today! Regarding this:
> “.... International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.”
> 
> Does it mean that my IELTS is valid as long as I submit the application before Jan’19? I took mine in Jan’16.


WOW!!! Congratulation


----------



## Rajasalikineni (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi Team,
Can you please assist me on 489 Visa.
I have created EOI for QLD 489 on 05/11/18.

263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Age	30 Points
English: Competent 0 Points
Bachelor degree	15 Points
Overseas work experience 2 Years 9 Months but ACS deducted 2Years	0 Points
Australia work Experience more than 3 Years	10 Points
Partner Skill Qualifications	5 Points
State 489 nomination 10 Points
Total	70 Points

I’m currently ongoing employee in QLD, could you please let us know, when I will be received the Pre Invitation.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi All

Received a pre-invite today from QLD for 489 Visa. I am ICT-261111 with 70+10 points.

1. I would like to know about the funds requirements, do I need to maintain the funds from invite till visa grant? 

2. Also, apart from cash in bank account, what all I can show as proof?

I am offshore candidate and for a family of 3 I am required to show 40,000 AUD.

3.Is my kid eligible for free education in QLD on 489 visa? How is the job market and which all regional areas I can target for a BA job?

Thanks.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi,

I will try to answer your questions to the best of knowledge.

1) No, you don't need to maintain funds. As soon as you get the nomination you can move the funds.

2) All assets in your or your partner's name. Some examples Fixed Term deposits, Gold, Property, Land, any investments like stocks and cashable entitlements like provident fund, leave entitlement ad pension etc. 

3) I am not sure but education (schools) is free. The technology market is good especially for developers etc I am not sure about BA. Good areas could be Ipswich, Sunshine Coast.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks Vegemite20 for your quick response. It means that I can borrow the equivalent amount from my friends and family for few days, download the statement and send it the department till I get the invite. Do you see any issue in this approach?


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't see any issues but I will recommend you to submit a proof-of-balance statement instead of a transaction statement. The difference is the POB statement just has the closing amount on the statement and no transactions. Because if you submit a transactions statement then it will show the money transfer. On their website BSMQ states, they don't need a transaction statement.
Link https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/settlement-funds-requirements/


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

mailgrvc said:


> Hi All
> 
> Received a pre-invite today from QLD for 489 Visa. I am ICT-261111 with 70+10 points.
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!

Could you please share doe and the time when u applied for Qld 489 ??
Curious to know as I also applied on 29 Oct n time is 9:14 pm ( Australia time)..

Thanks
AP Singh


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

My EOI is 18th Oct but I know someone who got invite with EOI late Oct. I guess the criteria was 20 in PTE. What's your score?


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

mailgrvc said:


> My EOI is 18th Oct but I know someone who got invite with EOI late Oct. I guess the criteria was 20 in PTE. What's your score?


My PTE score is 20 and 80 pts for 489.DOE 29 oct

Yes, few guys with doe 29 Oct with 80 pts got invited for 190 n 489 ..

Did u get invite ??


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

I have only applied for 489 as I had only 80 points including 10 state points. For 190, I only get 5 additional points which do not meet the threshold of 80 points requirement for 190.

I did receive a 489 invite this morning, however, I am in dilemma as to whether to go ahead with it or not given the funds requirement and limited details available on the QLD regional area job market condition. My occupation is Business Analyst.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I received the 489 pre-invite this morning.

Does anybody have a template for a commitment statement for the state of Queensland?


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

What are the chances for ICT Business Analysts with 70 points in QLD? Is there any hope if the points increased to 75 points?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

ginugeorge said:


> What are the chances for ICT Business Analysts with 70 points in QLD? Is there any hope if the points increased to 75 points?


If you are onshore, then 70 points is enough (including the state sponsorship points) to receive an invitation from QLD. Well, if you are offshore then their website mentions 80 points as the minimum requirement. In both cases, you will need 5 years of experience in accordance with the ACS assessment. 

Yes, there is a definite chance of receiving a 190 QLD invite if your points increase to 75.


----------



## bspatel1991 (Aug 21, 2018)

Does anyone have idea about will QLD re-open mechanical occupation in 2nd financial year(Jan'19 to Jun'19)?


----------



## Pinky Roy (Sep 17, 2018)

mailgrvc said:


> I have only applied for 489 as I had only 80 points including 10 state points. For 190, I only get 5 additional points which do not meet the threshold of 80 points requirement for 190.
> 
> I did receive a 489 invite this morning, however, I am in dilemma as to whether to go ahead with it or not given the funds requirement and limited details available on the QLD regional area job market condition. My occupation is Business Analyst.


Hi,

May I know if you have already applied for 489 and which postal code you have selected in the Intended to stay field of application. 

Please suggest. I have received the invite 2 days back and I am struck with location selection. Which postal code is best for us. 

pplicable regions: 

Excludes Greater Brisbane Area and the Gold Coast. 

Includes the following postcodes: 

4124 to 4125, 4133, 4211, 4270 to 4272, 4275, 4280, 4285, 4287, 4307 to 4499, 4515, 4517 to 4519, 4522 to 4899.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Pinky Roy said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know if you have already applied for 489 and which postal code you have selected in the Intended to stay field of application.
> 
> ...


Better choose Sunshine Coast or Toowoomba. 

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Guys, I have lodged EOI for QLD 489 with 70+10 = 80 points on 29th Oct 2018 but did not receive any sort of invite. 

From another forum, I came to know some candidates with DOE date after me have received the invite. Are there any criteria they follow? I thought the invite is on the first come, first serve basis as long as they min requirement of 5 years experience is met.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi,

Sorry for the delayed response. I have selected Toowoomba as the preferred region and got an ITA today. I submitted the documents on Saturday and got approval on Tuesday 11th Dec. Points 70+10 with PTE 20 and job code 261111.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

I think its because of PTE points. I believe QLD is preferring the higher PTE score applications. Even I have got PTE 20 with EOI 28th Oct.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

mailgrvc said:


> I think its because of PTE points. I believe QLD is preferring the higher PTE score applications. Even I have got PTE 20 with EOI 28th Oct.


Ok Gaurav paa ji !! But we just discussed a case of 10 in PTE and still invited.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

mailgrvc said:


> I think its because of PTE points. I believe QLD is preferring the higher PTE score applications. Even I have got PTE 20 with EOI 28th Oct.


Congratulations Bro!


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks. Have you lodged your visa?


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

mailgrvc said:


> Thanks. Have you lodged your visa?


Yes...


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

insider580 said:


> Guys, I have lodged EOI for QLD 489 with 70+10 = 80 points on 29th Oct 2018 but did not receive any sort of invite.
> 
> From another forum, I came to know some candidates with DOE date after me have received the invite. Are there any criteria they follow? I thought the invite is on the first come, first serve basis as long as they min requirement of 5 years experience is met.


Should I create a fresh EOI?


----------



## Pinky Roy (Sep 17, 2018)

*489 visa lodge*



Nomie said:


> Yes...


Hi,

I have received the 489 invitation for Queensland and I have created immiaccount profile. However after selecting New Application I don't see which one I need to select for 489 . Could you please suggest from the below or is there any other procedure. 


Skilled Migration 
Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888) 
Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188) 
Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188) 
Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187) 
Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187) 
General Skilled Migration Visa (476, 887) 
New Zealand Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189) 
Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489) 
Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)


----------



## hpdave (Sep 11, 2017)

I have received invite from QLD. 
EOI lodged on 17 Oct. 
Invitation to lodge an application received on 22 Nov. 
Applied on 2nd December. 
Received invite on 22nd December. 
80 Points, 261111. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi, I put my EOI for QLD 489 on 2nd Jan 2019 for ICT 263212. I have 70 points with Superior score in PTE. +10 for 489 makes it 80.
Any chances? Also if I do get it, what is life like on 489 in Qld. Can survive ?? 
Please give me some insights. Thanks


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Ok Gaurav paa ji !! But we just discussed a case of 10 in PTE and still invited.


This is quite random and not very transaparent. Its a combination of factors. Its possible that for that particular skill, not many applications hence they are ok with lesser english.
Hard to tell.

What is a good regional postcode for getting ICT jobs


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Guys, I have received the ITA from 489 QLD and have time till 25th March to lodge the visa. Now I am confused if moving to a regional area is a good idea !!


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Guys, I have received the ITA from 489 QLD and have time till 25th March to lodge the visa. Now I am confused if moving to a regional area is a good idea !!


If you have no other options, go with 489

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> When... I just received pre invite on 18th and submitted on the same day
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate for your Grant


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi All,

Just to update. QLD has stopped invitation rounds for this year for all job codes. Meaning, no more 190/489 invites from QLD till July 2019.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

mailgrvc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to update. QLD has stopped invitation rounds for this year for all job codes. Meaning, no more 190/489 invites from QLD till July 2019.


 I got an ITA for 489 on 31jan.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

indman100 said:


> mailgrvc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


 will this impact me. I Just got an invite from qld and need to application 2 weeks. I plan to apply on Monday 11 Feb.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Just applied to Qld for 489 visa. It should come in 2 w.any one in Regional Qld?


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

*Help*



indman100 said:


> Just applied to Qld for 489 visa. It should come in 2 w.any one in Regional Qld?


Hi

I have a question......
I have put an EOI on skillselect......Do I need to tell BSMQ to have a look on it or to let them know by any other means.....or.......they just invite random people based on their EOIs...? How long it takes...?

Thanks


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

chummy.singh said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question......
> I have put an EOI on skillselect......Do I need to tell BSMQ to have a look on it or to let them know by any other means.....or.......they just invite random people based on their EOIs...? How long it takes...?
> ...


Queensland business and skilled state nomination programs now closed till July 2019. but if you are a onshore applicant still you can apply for selected occupation 

Please refer below link for more information 

https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/bsmq-re-opens-skilled-program/

Thanks


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

chummy.singh said:


> indman100 said:
> 
> 
> > Just applied to Qld for 489 visa. It should come in 2 w.any one in Regional Qld?
> ...


Hey, no need to contact them, they can access all the EOIs. They don't invite randomly, though 😉 They invite people depending on points, skills and demand.


----------



## cuongvh3 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists are NOW OPEN.
As for Queensland Skilled Occupation List for Offshore Applicants, there is a requirement:
BSMQ criteria requires you to:
+ additional requirements relating to job offers must be related to your occupation, and evidence is required showing acceptance of the offer.

Does this mean that offshore applicants with no job offer from Queensland's employer stand no change of getting ITA from the state? Please suggest. Thank you very much.


----------



## mohamednabil88 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I need your advice regarding my case.

I had a positive skills assessment by Engineers Australia as a "Civil Engineer", however, when I applied for Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland, I was registered as "Structural Engineer". Can I apply for QLD Visa 190 under the occupation of "Structural Engineer"? I have only 65 points (+5 in case of nomination) and cannot apply as "Civil Engineer" which requires at least 75 points according to the new regulations.

Thank you.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

cuongvh3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists are NOW OPEN.
> As for Queensland Skilled Occupation List for Offshore Applicants, there is a requirement:
> ...


Hi, It does not mean that offshore applicants cannot apply. Please refer to Occupation list for Offshore. Few occupations got specific clause for the eligibility criteria. The above mentioned point refers to that only.

Br


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

QLD open for offshore applicants with 80 points under 261312 Or 261313? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> QLD open for offshore applicants with 80 points under 261312 Or 261313?
> 
> ...


Both.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

khoaduong said:


> Both.


Hi All,

I need some help in understanding the process for QLD.
I am an offshore person with no experience in Australia and no offer. But I have 80 points(75+5) under 261313. Am I able to lodge an EOI FOR QLD? Please clarify on this mates.

Thanks


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some help in understanding the process for QLD.
> I am an offshore person with no experience in Australia and no offer. But I have 80 points(75+5) under 261313. Am I able to lodge an EOI FOR QLD? Please clarify on this mates.
> ...


According to their requirement for Offshore, I think you have enough points to submit EOI to QLD.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

khoaduong said:


> According to their requirement for Offshore, I think you have enough points to submit EOI to QLD.


Thanks mate.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

khoaduong said:


> Both.


Hello All,

Can I know what are the documents to be submitted after an invite come in?
btw, I am from offshore


Thanks


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some help in understanding the process for QLD.
> I am an offshore person with no experience in Australia and no offer. But I have 80 points(75+5) under 261313. Am I able to lodge an EOI FOR QLD? Please clarify on this mates.
> ...


You also will need to meet the following criteria for offshore candidates:

"Require 80 points;
Require minimum post-qualification work experience of 5 years in accordance with ACS skills assessments"


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can I know what are the documents to be submitted after an invite come in?
> btw, I am from offshore
> ...


Please see BMSQ document checklist for offshore applicants

https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-offshore/


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> You also will need to meet the following criteria for offshore candidates:
> 
> "Require 80 points;
> Require minimum post-qualification work experience of 5 years in accordance with ACS skills assessments"


This is fine because I have 75+ 5 but only worrying is I see in some forum thread that we need 6 months or a job offer to work in Queensland. Is that so mate?


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> Please see BMSQ document checklist for offshore applicants
> 
> https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-offshore/



And I see in the documents list that we need to show Funds as 35k ( 1+1). Is that to be shone while visa lodge or after pre-invite?
If so how can we show that much money into our account as I don't have? can we just take help of some agent or any sources to push in funds and provide the statement? Please provide your valuable inputs.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Is it easy to resubmit your EOI if it was already submitted last year?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> And I see in the documents list that we need to show Funds as 35k ( 1+1). Is that to be shone while visa lodge or after pre-invite?
> If so how can we show that much money into our account as I don't have? can we just take help of some agent or any sources to push in funds and provide the statement? Please provide your valuable inputs.


When you have received your invitation (Pre-Invite):

1. Upload required documents - this is where you declare/ show your funds.
2. Pay the non-refundable application fee to BSMQ in order to finalise your application.

Have a look at this: https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/settlement-funds-requirements/

- It is a requirement of your application that you have sufficient funds available to you in order to settle in Queensland. Settlement funds differ depending on whether the applicant is onshore or offshore, and how many secondary applicants are included in the application.


----------



## ralpha (Mar 26, 2019)

mohamednabil88 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need your advice regarding my case.
> 
> ...



Hey is it free to register with Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland? And how long does it take?


----------



## cuongvh3 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am waiting for 489 grant from SA and submitted EOI of 190 QLD yesterday.
Then I read this from QLD website
If you have received a nomination for, or have applied for, or are a current holder of a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) you will not be eligible for nomination for the Skilled Nominated (Permanent) visa (subclass 190).

Am I still eligible for 190 QLD given the situation? I guess what QLD means is that if you have received a nomination for, or have applied for, or are a current holder of a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) *from QLD* you will not be eligible for nomination for the Skilled Nominated (Permanent) visa (subclass 190).

Please suggest. Thank you very much.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

cuongvh3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am waiting for 489 grant from SA and submitted EOI of 190 QLD yesterday.
> Then I read this from QLD website
> ...


Was it in the FAQs? 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

cuongvh3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am waiting for 489 grant from SA and submitted EOI of 190 QLD yesterday.
> Then I read this from QLD website
> ...


It's quite vague though so I would take it this way that it could be from any state as otherwise it doesn't make sense to give 190 to already someone being in Australia in 489. 

From what I have understood is that if you receive visa nomination after state application and pre invite or lodged visa application for 489 or have 489 then you are not eligible for the 190. Let's wait for others to shed some light. Have you dropped an email to QLD by any chance to clarify this point?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cuongvh3 (Oct 26, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Was it in the FAQs?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


It is in the offshore link, namely I’m living and working overseas
https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-offshore/


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

cuongvh3 said:


> It is in the offshore link, namely I’m living and working overseas
> https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-offshore/


Actual site is down but from the cached version I am feeling this is under 489 section so it means that if you have received the state nomination for visa application lodge (not pre-invite) or have applied for 489 visa or have 489 visa then not eligible 489. 

I would take this as sign that person lodged 489 and 190 would be eligible for both. But lets see if we can get some clarification from someone else as well.


----------



## cuongvh3 (Oct 26, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Actual site is down but from the cached version I am feeling this is under 489 section so it means that if you have received the state nomination for visa application lodge (not pre-invite) or have applied for 489 visa or have 489 visa then not eligible 489.
> 
> I would take this as sign that person lodged 489 and 190 would be eligible for both. But lets see if we can get some clarification from someone else as well.


It's in the section called I’m offshore (subclass 190 and subclass 489).
The site is down so I cannot get email to contact them? I haven't been able to find the contact email via expatforum so far.
Have you or anyone else got the email?
Thank you


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

cuongvh3 said:


> It's in the section called I’m offshore (subclass 190 and subclass 489).
> The site is down so I cannot get email to contact them? I haven't been able to find the contact email via expatforum so far.
> Have you or anyone else got the email?
> Thank you


So far no one reported the QLD email or pre-invite. I am also waiting... layball:


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

hi i have applied to QLD under 489 from offshore in 233914 with 75 points including 10 state points. when does QLD send invitations usually every week or every month. I also have a problem my pte is gonna expire in 2 months, regarding this I heard that this can be valid upto 3 years, I dont know if this is true, can some plz shed some light.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Abdul jameel said:


> hi i have applied to QLD under 489 from offshore in 233914 with 75 points including 10 state points. when does QLD send invitations usually every week or every month. I also have a problem my pte is gonna expire in 2 months, regarding this I heard that this can be valid upto 3 years, I dont know if this is true, can some plz shed some light.


For 489 80 points were needed and if your EOI was prior to 29th July then it won't get considered either due to date and points both. 

States invites have no pattern so they can send it anytime they want. For 489 the last invite date would be mid of August to allow sufficient time for state application processing followed by visa application launch. 

For PTE it can get considered but you might end up taking new one if CO asks. Search the PTE forum here or either PR forum by NB. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

no no I did check and applied it was 75 for 233914 and it has been closed today itself, they just opened it for 2 days max, about pte i am not sure, i dont know what to do .it took a great effort to get indiviudal 8 in pte.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Abdul jameel said:


> no no I did check and applied it was 75 for 233914 and it has been closed today itself, they just opened it for 2 days max, about pte i am not sure, i dont know what to do .it took a great effort to get indiviudal 8 in pte.


If it was 75 then no need to worry. For PTE search the forum once. There have been people with same query so you should find your answer. Besides if new PTE score is needed state/CO would advise you. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

Has anyone received an invitation after the quick QLD 489 closure yesterday?


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

leo379 said:


> Has anyone received an invitation after the quick QLD 489 closure yesterday?


Yes...one invitation received today for application submitted on 29 July 2019.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

AP SINGH said:


> Yes...one invitation received today for application submitted on 29 July 2019.




Congratulations to you. Do you think they will be sending invites gradually until 489 is abolished or they have already sent them all at once. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

leo379 said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > Yes...one invitation received today for application submitted on 29 July 2019.
> ...


It's not mine buddy ...
Somebody got the invite ...
They will keep giving invites till September .


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

AP SINGH said:


> It's not mine buddy ...
> Somebody got the invite ...
> They will keep giving invites till September .




Ok. Hopefully i get an invite soon. Crossed fingers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> It's not mine buddy ...
> Somebody got the invite ...
> They will keep giving invites till September .


No. They will online invite until mid of August so that people can file the state application within 14 days and then they will confirm those applications before 10-15 September to give 60 days for visa lodging. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All,

What are the chances on 261313 with 75+5 superior English with 8 years exp in offshore to get an invite? I have lodged EOI on 29/07/2019. Currently, I see in the QLD site that "EOIs submitted from 29–30 July 2019 (5.00pm AEST) will be accepted and considered over the coming months" - Does this mean they would be called in Aug,Sep, Oct, Nov... A closure of EOI in 1 day that too with 80 points. How many does the QLD invite? Do I have a chance? Experts please advise.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What are the chances on 261313 with 75+5 superior English with 8 years exp in offshore to get an invite? I have lodged EOI on 29/07/2019. Currently, I see in the QLD site that "EOIs submitted from 29–30 July 2019 (5.00pm AEST) will be accepted and considered over the coming months" - Does this mean they would be called in Aug,Sep, Oct, Nov... A closure of EOI in 1 day that too with 80 points. How many does the QLD invite? Do I have a chance? Experts please advise.



If u fulfill their job code requirements , u will surely get an invite ...

Good luck


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> If u fulfill their job code requirements , u will surely get an invite ...
> 
> Good luck


Thanks, brother. They have asked for 5years experience on 261313 which I have. Let's see.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> It's not mine buddy ...
> Somebody got the invite ...
> They will keep giving invites till September .


Where did this person reported this? 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > It's not mine buddy ...
> ...



From a Qld WhatsApp group


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

AP SINGH said:


> From a Qld WhatsApp group




Can someone invite me on this group?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

leo379 said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > From a Qld WhatsApp group
> ...


Have u applied for Qld ??


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

AP SINGH said:


> Have u applied for Qld ??




Yes. Successfully sent an EOI yesterday before closure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranzeet (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi,
I had an old eoi in 189, but I updated same with 489 with preffered state queensland on 29th july. Will that eoi be considered by them ? Please help me out.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Ranzeet said:


> Hi,
> I had an old eoi in 189, but I updated same with 489 with preffered state queensland on 29th july. Will that eoi be considered by them ? Please help me out.


No it wont be because I recall QLD had mentioned that EOI should be new and not updated one. Check ISCAH or other facebook pages where they had pasted few conditions.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

I have been nominated by Qld for 489 and awaiting my grant. I am an ict support eng. Any idea which regional areas may have some.svope.of a relevant job pls


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

indman100 said:


> I have been nominated by Qld for 489 and awaiting my grant. I am an ict support eng. Any idea which regional areas may have some.svope.of a relevant job pls


Assuming you applied before July round? 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

cuongvh3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am waiting for 489 grant from SA and submitted EOI of 190 QLD yesterday.
> Then I read this from QLD website
> ...


I checked with QLD and they have confirmed that they don't do pre-invite and the invite they sent for launching state application is considered as final invite. So if you receive invite for 489 to launch state application then you won't get the 190 invite for state application. 

This makes sense too because they want to utilize all the 190&489 slots they have. Otherwise people who have received 489 state application invite or waiting for lodging visa application would intentionally wait for 3 months in Hope of 190. So whoever lodged 190&489 like me would only get the first invite in which case chances for 489 are high. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> indman100 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been nominated by Qld for 489 and awaiting my grant. I am an ict support eng. Any idea which regional areas may have some.svope.of a relevant job pls
> ...


Yea I applied for 489 with dibp on 21 Mar.


----------



## raj2friendly (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey, did you get any information on regional areas that have some scope for ICT professionals, as I see, all the jobs are in greater Brisbane and Gold Coast only.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

raj2friendly said:


> Hey, did you get any information on regional areas that have some scope for ICT professionals, as I see, all the jobs are in greater Brisbane and Gold Coast only.


No , I dont have much info or hope on this.some people say toowoomba but I have no clue about that town.
However it seems that you can go to any regional area in au to comply with the 8539 rule.


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Hello all, 

I am hoping somebody could enlighten me on this. I received an invitation to apply for SC489 yesterday from Queensland, I have an existing EOI for SC190 for NSW and would obviously prefer to get that invite rather than the 489 (my occupation has just been added to the SOL again this year with medium status and no additional criteria). However, I have 14 days to submit requirements and would like to wait until end of next week to make a decision hoping that NSW ITA comes through as well. 

Question:

1. If I accept the invitation to apply for SC489 (Queensland), will the EOI for NSW SC 190 get cancelled? Will I not get the chance to be invited anymore?

My occupation code is 225113, 80pts (including SS for SC190) and I am offshore. Appreciate any response to my query. Thank you!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mydearcheskie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am hoping somebody could enlighten me on this. I received an invitation to apply for SC489 yesterday from Queensland, I have an existing EOI for SC190 for NSW and would obviously prefer to get that invite rather than the 489 (my occupation has just been added to the SOL again this year with medium status and no additional criteria). However, I have 14 days to submit requirements and would like to wait until end of next week to make a decision hoping that NSW ITA comes through as well.
> 
> ...


It shouldn't be cancelled and you can still get invite. Better check NSW rules for this situation to be sure. Worst case is NSW invite comes once you lodge your visa application. In that case it's still your choice. But even before that you have almost 3 months. 14 to launch application. 14 almost for approval and 60 days for visa application. Good luck. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> It shouldn't be cancelled and you can still get invite. Better check NSW rules for this situation to be sure. Worst case is NSW invite comes once you lodge your visa application. In that case it's still your choice. But even before that you have almost 3 months. 14 to launch application. 14 almost for approval and 60 days for visa application. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Thanks a lot! appreciate the response and keeping fingers crossed for NSW ITA. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Guys just letting you know. I received QLD 190 pre-invite on 31st July and I submitted all documents on same day by 5pm AEST.

I received final invite from QLD for 190 on 1st August 2019.


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi I have a query for 489 in 233914 has any one received invite? and for 489 do they send invitations along with the regular invitations round? or is it same as 190 and also for 489 is it mandatory to have 2 years of post study experience in the nominated field. what about overseas applicants do they have to get that 2 year experience assessed before submitting the EOI?. 
can some one answer my queries? I will be thankful to them?


----------



## Thpham (Oct 15, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Guys just letting you know. I received QLD 190 pre-invite on 31st July and I submitted all documents on same day by 5pm AEST.
> 
> I received final invite from QLD for 190 on 1st August 2019.


Congrats!

I didn't expect them to hand out 190 invites so quickly while having their hands full with 489. Did you know any other cases with 190 ITA for QLD?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thpham said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect them to hand out 190 invites so quickly while having their hands full with 489. Did you know any other cases with 190 ITA for QLD?




Thanks mate. Yep you are absolutely right, their hands are full with 489 at the moment. Each application is assessed separately, since my current visa is expiring soon hence the reason i got invited early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thpham (Oct 15, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Thanks mate. Yep you are absolutely right, their hands are full with 489 at the moment. Each application is assessed separately, since my current visa is expiring soon hence the reason i got invited early.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really nice . Did you have to call or email them to notify that your visa is about to expire or did they just automatically pick up?


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Thanks mate. Yep you are absolutely right, their hands are full with 489 at the moment. Each application is assessed separately, since my current visa is expiring soon hence the reason i got invited early.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you share me the time from your EOI (its mentioned as AEST at the bottom of the page). I have lodged mine around 2:00pm and waiting to understand the invite logic. Thanks


----------



## mizo1745 (Jan 12, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Guys just letting you know. I received QLD 190 pre-invite on 31st July and I submitted all documents on same day by 5pm AEST.
> 
> I received final invite from QLD for 190 on 1st August 2019.


CONGRATS, I see that you are onshore, isn't it?


----------



## Logon (Aug 3, 2019)

Congratulations, Hamza-93.
best wishes in the coming steps


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

tungly said:


> Can you share me the time from your EOI (its mentioned as AEST at the bottom of the page). I have lodged mine around 2:00pm and waiting to understand the invite logic. Thanks


I don't think there is any logic behind inviting invites. For QLD they mostly look at the invites submission time. I submitted mine around 10am (AEST). I remember I was on BSMQ website when they first uploaded the QSOL and then opened the program.

Edit: Exact time for submission "EOI Last Submitted On: Monday, 29 July 2019 10:00 AM"


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

mizo1745 said:


> CONGRATS, I see that you are onshore, isn't it?


Thanks mate and yep I am onshore.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

tungly said:


> Can you share me the time from your EOI (its mentioned as AEST at the bottom of the page). I have lodged mine around 2:00pm and waiting to understand the invite logic. Thanks


Which visa, occupation code and points? I submitted 489 around 1:06pm and 190 around 12:40pm. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> I don't think there is any logic behind inviting invites. For QLD they mostly look at the invites submission time. I submitted mine around 10am (AEST). I remember I was on BSMQ website when they first uploaded the QSOL and then opened the program.
> 
> Edit: Exact time for submission "EOI Last Submitted On: Monday, 29 July 2019 10:00 AM"


Yes. So far it looks that you are invited from morning and kanis from 10pm profile. So seems like all random. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Logon (Aug 3, 2019)

may it be based on points (max. points first)or specific occupations first ?


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

I guess its hard to predict , we will never know their system algorithm. just hope every one gets invited.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Logon said:


> may it be based on points (max. points first)or specific occupations first ?


I am taking it as following that onshore maybe preferred in terms of invite followed by people with highest experience years/points. It could be all my speculation as I have only seen like 3-5 people with invites. So let's see if it's all random or is there some logic behind picking the EOI for random processing. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Logon (Aug 3, 2019)

yes mate, that is the hope to get the pre-invite


----------



## Thpham (Oct 15, 2018)

Pretty sure he was invited because his visa was about to expired, just not sure if he had contacted them personally to notify that or that they just sort of picked it up by themselves.


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

hope for the best ,keep us notified with ur invites. if not this then 491 will increase the window of sending invites because they will concentrate more on regional areas from now on. i am not sure but I guess they will increase the cutoff as well.


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Which visa, occupation code and points? I submitted 489 around 1:06pm and 190 around 12:40pm.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I submitted 190 for software engineering 261313 and 75 points in total. It was around 2.00pm.

Wish you all the best and finger cross that we all have invite soon!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

tungly said:


> I submitted 190 for software engineering 261313 and 75 points in total. It was around 2.00pm.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you all the best and finger cross that we all have invite soon!


Thanks and good luck to you and rest of us.
Mine points are same. 80 for 190 and 85 for 489 in 261313. 



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

Please anyone keep updating us if you get invited so we can predict ourself.

Best wishes to every one!


----------



## Xaved (Jan 3, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Guys just letting you know. I received QLD 190 pre-invite on 31st July and I submitted all documents on same day by 5pm AEST.
> 
> I received final invite from QLD for 190 on 1st August 2019.



Assalamualaikum Brother,

I submitted EOI with 80 points on 29 July'19 at 12.45 PM for 190 (QLD) in the 233211 (Civil Engineer) category.

Also just after that I applied for 489 (QLD) through separate EOI with 85 points. 

Don't know what to expect as my visa is expiring soon.


Cheers ans Welcome


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> Guys just letting you know. I received QLD 190 pre-invite on 31st July and I submitted all documents on same day by 5pm AEST.
> 
> I received final invite from QLD for 190 on 1st August 2019.


Congratulations Hamza


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Any guess which day and when do they usually send invites for 190 so that I can restrict seeing the email inbox? Currently I am on 75+5 with 8 yrs exp offshore.


----------



## Logon (Aug 3, 2019)

Friends, I have a question, need assistance from 489 visa holders
Is it mandatory to submit English test report for partner (functional English) in the process of 489 visa? or this requirement is in the process of 189 and 190 only ?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Logon said:


> Friends, I have a question, need assistance from 489 visa holders
> Is it mandatory to submit English test report for partner (functional English) in the process of 489 visa? or this requirement is in the process of 189 and 190 only ?


This is a required documents for your partner if she is include in the application for your visa 489 as stated in DHA website.


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

I am checking my mails very eagerly. I have 80 points (including ss) . ICT bA offshore.. 6 years of experience. Can u guys please tell me what are the chances for getting 190 invite ?


----------



## mayank1989 (Sep 13, 2017)

Vegemite20 said:


> I don't see any issues but I will recommend you to submit a proof-of-balance statement instead of a transaction statement. The difference is the POB statement just has the closing amount on the statement and no transactions. Because if you submit a transactions statement then it will show the money transfer. On their website BSMQ states, they don't need a transaction statement.
> Link https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/settlement-funds-requirements/


Hi Bro
I too have an invite from QLD in 489..(225113, 80 Points with SS). my funds lie with my father, can i get them back and in my account and show as my funds? I mean wouldnt create any issues?


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

anand.kamath10 said:


> I am checking my mails very eagerly. I have 80 points (including ss) . ICT bA offshore.. 6 years of experience. Can u guys please tell me what are the chances for getting 190 invite ?


As long as you meet their criteria I think you will be invited.

Cheers!


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks buddy!!


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Need urgent help.. my points are actually 80 . But while filing eoi on July 29th I made a mistake and overstated the points as 85. Can something be done on this ? Please advice!!!


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

*Mr anand*



anand.kamath10 said:


> Need urgent help.. my points are actually 80 . But while filing eoi on July 29th I made a mistake and overstated the points as 85. Can something be done on this ? Please advice!!!


Hi mate, nothing can be done if u have applied for 489 but for 190 u change ur EOI and resubmit it, the only thing difference will be ur time and date of EOI. for 489 if u resubmit ur EOI will not be accepted, and even u get an invitation u might not be able to prove ur claims for those extra 5 points.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

anand.kamath10 said:


> Need urgent help.. my points are actually 80 . But while filing eoi on July 29th I made a mistake and overstated the points as 85. Can something be done on this ? Please advice!!!


Better to update the EOI. There was a member in this thread or some other who updated his EOI later on but initially created it on 29/30 and they said it had been picked up. You can query the state regarding this situation to confirm if updating EOI means exclusion from invite. 

It's better to get excluded than getting rejected later on and lose your chances for a good period of time. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Apologies for replying bit late. For all those whose visa is expiring soon (*IN NEXT 20 DAYS*) then please contact BSMQ via facebook and *REQUEST* them to look at your EOI. Please request don't demand it otherwise it can have repercussions. 

Thank you everyone for your wishes. All the best for those who are expecting invite soon.


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Apologies for replying bit late. For all those whose visa is expiring soon (*IN NEXT 20 DAYS*) then please contact BSMQ via facebook and *REQUEST* them to look at your EOI. Please request don't demand it otherwise it can have repercussions.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your wishes. All the best for those who are expecting invite soon.


In your case, did you call them to request a review or they just picked you up randomly?

Thanks and congrats to you!
Wish you soon to have the visa


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

tungly said:


> In your case, did you call them to request a review or they just picked you up randomly?
> 
> Thanks and congrats to you!
> Wish you soon to have the visa


Thanks. May I know your visa status and expiry date?


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

I will update my EOI now and hopefully get invited soon. Thanks everyone for your feedback.


----------



## SL_EXPAT (Mar 25, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Better to update the EOI. There was a member in this thread or some other who updated his EOI later on but initially created it on 29/30 and they said it had been picked up. You can query the state regarding this situation to confirm if updating EOI means exclusion from invite.
> 
> It's better to get excluded than getting rejected later on and lose your chances for a good period of time.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


From what I understand the what's checked is the EOI creation date (29th to 30th July cut off time) . Hope this is correct?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

SL_EXPAT said:


> From what I understand the what's checked is the EOI creation date (29th to 30th July cut off time) . Hope this is correct?


Not creation date, submission date matters. Older created EOIs but not submitted can be used too. EOI initially submitted date should be from 29-30th July.


----------



## SL_EXPAT (Mar 25, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Not creation date, submission date matters. Older created EOIs but not submitted can be used too. EOI initially submitted date should be from 29-30th July.


You are right. And that's what i meant too


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Any recent invites from QLD??


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

I had called the immigration department today regarding one query of mine on the EOI update. I also enquired about visa 19O program start date. Most likely the visa 190 applications will be picked up from Sept 10th.


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

anand.kamath10 said:


> I had called the immigration department today regarding one query of mine on the EOI update. I also enquired about visa 19O program start date. Most likely the visa 190 applications will be picked up from Sept 10th.


Immigration department or BMSQ??


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Sorry BMSQ


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Sorry BMSQ


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

anand.kamath10 said:


> I had called the immigration department today regarding one query of mine on the EOI update. I also enquired about visa 19O program start date. Most likely the visa 190 applications will be picked up from Sept 10th.



Thanks, Anand for the valuable information otherwise I would've waited every day in this month to get an email in inbox from them. Don't know whether September turns out to be lucky or not. Seems pretty dry at the moment.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

anand.kamath10 said:


> I had called the immigration department today regarding one query of mine on the EOI update. I also enquired about visa 19O program start date. Most likely the visa 190 applications will be picked up from Sept 10th.


Thanks anand!

Would you mind also telling us their answer to your query regarding how a change in EOI might affect your application?


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

They asked me to send a mail regarding the correction. They also said that the EOI s are picked up based on the initial submission date.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Guys,

Please update if any of you receive a pre-invite without any special requirements such as expiring assessments or onshore visa...We all are waiting to know when QLD starting to release their invites.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

anand.kamath10 said:


> They asked me to send a mail regarding the correction. They also said that the EOI s are picked up based on the initial submission date.


It had been a total silence from last few days. So let's see what happens in next 1-2 weeks. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi all, hoping someone could provide some feedback. I am putting together a commitment statement for QLD 849 visa and really struggling with choosing a region to choose. Could anyone suggest a region that would be within closer proximity to Brisbane that would have more job opportunities for someone like me (I am in Marketing so I guess industry wouldn't matter that much). Appreciate any insights. Thanks!


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

vattic said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please update if any of you receive a pre-invite without any special requirements such as expiring assessments or onshore visa...We all are waiting to know when QLD starting to release their invites.



I guess, if they do two rounds of invitation then it has to be next week and on 26 th august as Qld has to close between 10-15 September for 489. If they do two rounds atleast there are chances for offshore if not I don’t have any hopes. Better wait for 491.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi all,

Any update so far from anyone?

It looks like the number of EOIs for 190 this year is a lot unlike any other year. A very worrying thing indeed


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Thpham1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any update so far from anyone?
> 
> It looks like the number of EOIs for 190 this year is a lot, unlike any other year. A very worrying thing indeed


Hmm, as per yesterday's meeting with migration agents they have been told that they have received 2k in 48 hrs. Seems with this trend I guess our friends with '80s and 85's did apply for QLD too. If QLD picks the highest numbers then there would be no chance for me too.:mad2:


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Hopefully, the no: of 80s and 85s will be a small proportion


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

mydearcheskie said:


> Hi all, hoping someone could provide some feedback. I am putting together a commitment statement for QLD 849 visa and really struggling with choosing a region to choose. Could anyone suggest a region that would be within closer proximity to Brisbane that would have more job opportunities for someone like me (I am in Marketing so I guess industry wouldn't matter that much). Appreciate any insights. Thanks!


Check Sunshine Coast. It is the third most populated area in Queensland.


----------



## Thpham (Oct 15, 2018)

Not sure if they will split into onshore and offshore candidates this year. If so then it will be very rough for offshore applicants.


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi any updates from QLD for 489 invites, has anyone received it recently.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi friends, I have submitted 489 sponsorship application today and made the payment but haven't yet received any receipt of payment in my mail as stated in the BSMQ website. The amount is deducted from the credit card though.
Did anyone else faced the same problem ? 
Need inputs please as i'm close to the end of my 14 day period.
Thank you.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

raja1028 said:


> Hi friends, I have submitted 489 sponsorship application today and made the payment but haven't yet received any receipt of payment in my mail as stated in the BSMQ website. The amount is deducted from the credit card though.
> Did anyone else faced the same problem ?
> Need inputs please as i'm close to the end of my 14 day period.
> Thank you.


Have you called or emailed BSMQ yet? I reckon a call would be best in your situation as they are very helpful.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Thpham1 said:


> Have you called or emailed BSMQ yet? I reckon a call would be best in your situation as they are very helpful.


I tried calling but its not getting connected, saying the mailbox is currently full.
I have mailed to the case officer regarding this but didn't yet receive any reply.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

raja1028 said:


> I tried calling but its not getting connected, saying the mailbox is currently full.
> I have mailed to the case officer regarding this but didn't yet receive any reply.


Well today is a public holiday in Brisbane Queensland so maybe that's why they are not getting back to you. Just calm down and try calling again tomorrow.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Thpham1 said:


> Well today is a public holiday in Brisbane Queensland so maybe that's why they are not getting back to you. Just calm down and try calling again tomorrow.


Ok, thank you for your reply. Yeah will wait until tom for any update on it.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

raja1028 said:


> Ok, thank you for your reply. Yeah will wait until tom for any update on it.


Have you checked your junk (spam) mail box?

It clearly says on BSMQ website *"Please check your junk mail box if you have not received this receipt."*


----------



## mayank1989 (Sep 13, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> Hi friends, I have submitted 489 sponsorship application today and made the payment but haven't yet received any receipt of payment in my mail as stated in the BSMQ website. The amount is deducted from the credit card though.
> Did anyone else faced the same problem ?
> Need inputs please as i'm close to the end of my 14 day period.
> Thank you.


Hi I too havent received any receipt. I made payment via Pay Now link in the email. The document status tracker shows: under assessment. Is there anything to worry?

Regards
Mayank


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> Have you checked your junk (spam) mail box?
> 
> It clearly says on BSMQ website *"Please check your junk mail box if you have not received this receipt."*


Yes, I do check my junk mail box regularly. Didn't find it.
In fact, the invite went into the junk mail only and i retrieved the mail from it.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

mayank1989 said:


> Hi I too havent received any receipt. I made payment via Pay Now link in the email. The document status tracker shows: under assessment. Is there anything to worry?
> 
> Regards
> Mayank


Even mine showing as under assessment but i don't remember what it was before i submitted the documents.
When did you make the payment?


----------



## mayank1989 (Sep 13, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> mayank1989 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I too havent received any receipt. I made payment via Pay Now link in the email. The document status tracker shows: under assessment. Is there anything to worry?
> ...


Made payment on Monday late evening. Have even dropped them a query on website reg the receipt. My 14 days expire tomorrow, getting a little worried


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

mayank1989 said:


> raja1028 said:
> 
> 
> > mayank1989 said:
> ...


Even mine expiring in 8 hours from now if they consider the time of the mail . Gotta see what happens.


----------



## mayank1989 (Sep 13, 2017)

Just dropped a mail to my case officer regarding payment confirmation and she says that their systems do not generate any receipts. Hence nothing to worry.
Cheers and all the best to all!


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

mayank1989 said:


> Just dropped a mail to my case officer regarding payment confirmation and she says that their systems do not generate any receipts. Hence nothing to worry.
> Cheers and all the best to all!


Yeah. Even I got the same mail yesterday from my case officer. 
Thank you and wish you all the very best.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Guys,

I think QLD 489 pre-invites are becoming very silent these days? Is it true? I haven't got any comeback email from them after submitting my EOI on 29-Jul for Engineering Technologist. Still I have any hopes or just have to forget about QLD 489?

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

*confused*



anand.kamath10 said:


> They asked me to send a mail regarding the correction. They also said that the EOI s are picked up based on the initial submission date.



I got a different saying from calling BSMQ, the lady said not to modify my personal info if not needed as that will drop me out of the queue. If they pick up the EOI according to the initial submission date how'd this happen?


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

kimba0705 said:


> I got a different saying from calling BSMQ, the lady said not to modify my personal info if not needed as that will drop me out of the queue. If they pick up the EOI according to the initial submission date how'd this happen?


I made a small mistake in filling EOI and was advised the same. My guess is that when they say it will be picked up based on initial submission date, it means it will be treated as submitted during 29 and 30 and will still be picked up but his place in the queue may have changed.


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Change in personal info does not have an impact on the points. My mistake caused change in points. I dont have a choice. They said they will flag the case and will be considered accordingly.. let's see what happens


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

kimba0705 said:


> I got a different saying from calling BSMQ, the lady said not to modify my personal info if not needed as that will drop me out of the queue. If they pick up the EOI according to the initial submission date how'd this happen?


Hi mate,

When you called BSMQ, did they gave any hints on sending invitations any soon?


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

vattic said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> When you called BSMQ, did they gave any hints on sending invitations any soon?


Sorry they didn't disclose anything re the invitations .


----------



## Xaved (Jan 3, 2018)

Same question asked to CO about the same thing on the same date and got the same answer.... waiting for the confirmation to lodge the visa documents


----------



## Logon (Aug 3, 2019)

Big silence from BSMQ regarding the last submitted eois (489), is it normal? or this is The silence before the hurricane.?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Logon said:


> Big silence from BSMQ regarding the last submitted eois (489), is it normal? or this is The silence before the hurricane.?


Only 2-5% people report it on forum or immi tracker. Hence the big silence. Many people don't report so let's see. Only 3 weeks left 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## discovery bassim (Aug 21, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Only 2-5% people report it on forum or immi tracker. Hence the big silence. Many people don't report so let's see. Only 3 weeks left
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I have submit my eoi on 29th July but I want registered with BPEQ. Now I got the registration, does that affect my eoi to not be accepted?


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello guys anybody received 489 visa pre invite from qld. It’s very quiet. I hope we received pre invite soon.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello guys anybody received 489 visa pre invite from qld. It’s very quiet. I hope we received pre invite soon.


I heard about one guy from 233914 (Related to Civil) has got a pre-invite today. He submitted his EOI on 29-Jul at 1600 hrs AEST with 65+10 points. Hope we get some good news on next couple of days.


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

*Mr vattic*



vattic said:


> I heard about one guy from 233914 (Related to Civil) has got a pre-invite today. He submitted his EOI on 29-Jul at 1600 hrs AEST with 65+10 points. Hope we get some good news on next couple of days.


HI I donot think civil is related to 233914, civil people who have BEMQ registered will get invitation or preference to those who did not get registered and people who have experience will get preference to those who do not have experience. so 10th sep is last day for 489. so hope for the best relax if not 489 then 491.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Abdul jameel said:


> HI I donot think civil is related to 233914, civil people who have BEMQ registered will get invitation or preference to those who did not get registered and people who have experience will get preference to those who do not have experience. so 10th sep is last day for 489. so hope for the best relax if not 489 then 491.


I meant he is 233914 but in the field of Civil. For example, I'm from Electronics but applied through 233914. Yes, Let's see. Also they are not going with "first come first serve" basis. So we don't know until 10-Sep whether we get the invitation or not. Better to prepare for 491 I guess.


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

No civil has different occupation code, and 2339 has 4 occupations in it. So if u have experience don’t worry you can secure the invite, I asked the BMSQ they told me if I dont have experience then they will not send invite. But 233914 occupation didn’t have any experience condition as prerequisite so I don’t know why they said in this way and can’t predict anything about it. With previous trends its mostly experience do get preference but yeah wait and watch till 10th September.


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello my husband code is 233211 civil engr have been registered at bsmq and ner last march 2019 all documents are ready. We applied last july 29,2019 around 11am i hope we can get invite soon for the pts 65+10 only. waiting for invitation. I hope everybody will get.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Abdul jameel said:


> No civil has different occupation code, and 2339 has 4 occupations in it. So if u have experience don’t worry you can secure the invite, I asked the BMSQ they told me if I dont have experience then they will not send invite. But 233914 occupation didn’t have any experience condition as prerequisite so I don’t know why they said in this way and can’t predict anything about it. With previous trends its mostly experience do get preference but yeah wait and watch till 10th September.


Hi Abdul,

Thanks for your information. Yes, there was no experience required in 233914. May be because they want more people in this occupation to support their stake holders. My worry is for the people who are yet to receive the pre-invite. Will the time be sufficient to send all documents and get the ITA before 15-Sep, if QLD send the pre-invite on exactly 10-Sep?

Thank you for having a call with BSMQ and sharing your experience with us.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Guys, 

Any update on QLD 489 pre-invites? waiting and waiting and the deadline is very soon to get something from them.


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes u still have 14 days to pay ur application fee and for them
To process it and for your u get 2 months time to lodge ur visa which should be done without any delay u should lodge it before 14 November. So pretty keep ur documentation ready and hope for the best.


----------



## wokeuplikediss (Apr 11, 2018)

got invited. 

eoi submitted 29 Jul 19

Invitation 19 Aug 19


----------



## Thpham (Oct 15, 2018)

wokeuplikediss said:


> got invited.
> 
> eoi submitted 29 Jul 19
> 
> Invitation 19 Aug 19


Congratulations!!! 

Can you reveal your occupation and points?


----------



## wokeuplikediss (Apr 11, 2018)

Thpham said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Can you reveal your occupation and points?


restaurant manager, 75 with SS


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

wokeuplikediss said:


> got invited.
> 
> eoi submitted 29 Jul 19
> 
> Invitation 19 Aug 19


Hi Bro, Congratulations...have you got the pre-invitation or ITA? Seems like you are onshore?

Great, all the best...!


----------



## Harkanwal91 (Sep 6, 2018)

Any offshore applicant got the invitation for Engineering Technologist(233914) with 70+10 points.?


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Harkanwal91 said:


> Any offshore applicant got the invitation for Engineering Technologist(233914) with 70+10 points.?


There was one from 65+10 for ET (In the field of Civil) on 22-Aug. I had mentioned it on a previous post. Hope we will get something on next couple of days.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## jj12345 (Aug 26, 2019)

*489 Some Help Pls*

G'day,

Could someone help me on this, please? currently working as Mech Eng in regional QLD with visa expiring in early Oct. 

Applied for both 489 (70pt) and 190 (65pt) on 29 July 2019, but have not heard anything regarding pre-invitations?

Does 489 follow first-in first-served ? or priority given to higher points ? 

Currently employer is considering sponsoring 482 but I am dis-qualified with less than 2 years of experience, so 489 seems like my only option here now. 

Would someone have any information on this that could help me, thanks !


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

jj12345 said:


> G'day,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each occupation had their own criteria. Mechanical might have something in terms of points or either experience. Like for 2613 it was minimum 5 years experience. High points doesn't gurantee invite and neither does the first application submission. It's all random and upto state who they invite. 

Check if you are eligible for 186 or your employer can sponsor you for that or no. Good luck

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jj12345 (Aug 26, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Each occupation had their own criteria. Mechanical might have something in terms of points or either experience. Like for 2613 it was minimum 5 years experience. High points doesn't gurantee invite and neither does the first application submission. It's all random and upto state who they invite.
> 
> Check if you are eligible for 186 or your employer can sponsor you for that or no. Good luck
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Hi, thanks for the reply. 

I just had a quick look at 186 options, two streams require 3 or 5+ years of experience. the only eligible one is through Labour Agreement, my employer is listed but the visa criteria says 

"If you are in Australia, you must hold a substantive 457 or TSS visa issued under a labour agreement"

I neither hold a 457 nor TSS. Sad news, might as well just wait for 489 then..............


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

jj12345 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I just had a quick look at 186 options, two streams require 3 or 5+ years of experience. the only eligible one is through Labour Agreement, my employer is listed but the visa criteria says
> 
> ...


Have a look at visa 407 option and see if your employer is willing to sponsor you for that. After you have earned 2 years of exp, you can then switch to 482.


----------



## jj12345 (Aug 26, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Each occupation had their own criteria. Mechanical might have something in terms of points or either experience. Like for 2613 it was minimum 5 years experience. High points doesn't gurantee invite and neither does the first application submission. It's all random and upto state who they invite.
> 
> Check if you are eligible for 186 or your employer can sponsor you for that or no. Good luck
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk





Thpham1 said:


> Have a look at visa 407 option and see if your employer is willing to sponsor you for that. After you have earned 2 years of exp, you can then switch to 482.



Hey, thanks for the reply. Will talk to employer regarding these options but seems highly unlikely though - they cannot even issue contract on bridging visa by company policy.

I do have the option to get bridging visa to remain staying in Aus after current expires in Oct via submitting 820, but by that stage, I would have been dis-qualified for 489/190 as I am no longer WORKING onshore. 

Really hope my 489 can come out sooooooon.


----------



## San145 (May 21, 2018)

Hi there, 

Is this 489 or 190??


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

San145 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is this 489 or 190??


Both, as per title


----------



## wokeuplikediss (Apr 11, 2018)

jj12345 said:


> G'day,
> 
> Could someone help me on this, please? currently working as Mech Eng in regional QLD with visa expiring in early Oct.
> 
> ...



Hi

Did you check your junk mail???/ My invitation mail from BSMQ was sent but went into junk mail so better check it!!!!!

I got pre-invitation from them on 19/8/19
I am in the same situation as you but my visa will expire in only 3 weeks. 

hope this helps


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi guys,

Have you heard any pre-invites going out? I guess many are waiting to hear from QLD 489.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## jj12345 (Aug 26, 2019)

wokeuplikediss said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you check your junk mail???/ My invitation mail from BSMQ was sent but went into junk mail so better check it!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks for the reply. Congratulations on the pre-invite.

I have been checking all my email folders daily, as well as correspondence on SkillSelect, unfortunately have not heard anything. This is some sort of urgency for me now. Wonder what they will say if I ring them, although its clearly stated on their website "do not contact us for personal case"

Mechanical Engineer EOI 489 - 70 points, submitted 29 July


----------



## jj12345 (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks for all the help guys, company engaged the office and pre-invite received. 

Mech Eng - Working Onshore

489 EOI 70pt - submitted 29 July 
190 EOI 65pt - submitted 29 July - Pre-Invite received on 27 Aug

Good luck guys.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

jj12345 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, company engaged the office and pre-invite received.
> 
> Mech Eng - Working Onshore
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! 

Did you or your company contact BSMQ? What is your exact visa expiry date?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

jj12345 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, company engaged the office and pre-invite received.
> 
> Mech Eng - Working Onshore
> 
> ...


Congratz. If you don't receive your ITA within 4 days, then send BSMQ an email to prioritize your case since your visa is expiring soon.

All the best


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Had a quick call with BSMQ, She said, there are thousands of EOIs submitted on 29-Jul and for Offshore applicants, they are issuing until 10-Sep. If we didn't get a pre-invite by then, it means our 489 dream is over and have to prepare for 491. 
This give us an extended expectations up to 10-Sep where we were thinking about end of this week. They are covering Onshore applicants as urgent basis and sending pre-invites for selective offshore applicants. It's all luck and priority of your occupation that you will get pre-invites. So best thing is forget about QLD and do your other works regularly. Check your emails daily. Nothing we can do other than that.
Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

jj12345 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, company engaged the office and pre-invite received.
> 
> Mech Eng - Working Onshore
> 
> ...



Many congratulations mate. Is that a pre-invite on 190 or 489?


----------



## jj12345 (Aug 26, 2019)

shekhar_babu said:


> Many congratulations mate. Is that a pre-invite on 190 or 489?


Thanks mate, they sent me pre-invite on 190. I submitted EOI for both though.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

jj12345 said:


> Thanks mate, they sent me pre-invite on 190. I submitted EOI for both though.


wow, that's great...it is a bonus for you man...! Congratulations on your pre-invite.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

jj12345 said:


> Thanks mate, they sent me pre-invite on 190. I submitted EOI for both though.


Make sure you withdraw your 489 EOI as soon as you receive final invite. You will soon receive the golden email.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Make sure you withdraw your 489 EOI as soon as you receive final invite. You will soon receive the golden email.


Technically it doesn't matter. They won't send him 489 (pre) invite anyway. At least that was the rule for all 489 invites where if one get the pre-invite then no pre-invite for 190. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ADC1 (Aug 13, 2019)

vattic said:


> Had a quick call with BSMQ, She said, there are thousands of EOIs submitted on 29-Jul and for Offshore applicants, they are issuing until 10-Sep. If we didn't get a pre-invite by then, it means our 489 dream is over and have to prepare for 491.
> This give us an extended expectations up to 10-Sep where we were thinking about end of this week. They are covering Onshore applicants as urgent basis and sending pre-invites for selective offshore applicants. It's all luck and priority of your occupation that you will get pre-invites. So best thing is forget about QLD and do your other works regularly. Check your emails daily. Nothing we can do other than that.
> Cheers,
> Vattic


That is useful information. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone waiting on 190 or 489 visa grant ???


----------



## Logon (Aug 3, 2019)

wokeuplikediss said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you check your junk mail???/ My invitation mail from BSMQ was sent but went into junk mail so better check it!!!!!
> 
> ...


I have a question mate,
Regarding the funds declaration, Is it mandatory to be signed in front of an authorised person or your signature without witness is enough?


----------



## jj12345 (Aug 26, 2019)

*Invitation Confusion*

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the positive and helpful advice. 

I have a confusion regarding how invitation works. 

Lets say you have been provided an invitation just before your current visa expires, my understanding is that bridging visa is granted once 190/489 visa is submitted. However, most of company can't issue your a full time contract on bridging visa, which means you are no longer categorised as Working Onshore. The question is that once invitation has been provided to you, would DHA re-assess your eligibility of state-sponsorship, or as long as you are eligible at the time when invitation is sent out that should be fine.

Hope the above made sense.


----------



## lohumihem (Dec 10, 2017)

Any idea about reopening 190 again in the near future as per the past patterns? I missed it in July.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

lohumihem said:


> Any idea about reopening 190 again in the near future as per the past patterns? I missed it in July.


BSMQ will start inviting candidates for 190 on 11th of September as mentioned on their website. Currently, they are processing all the applications for 489.

Cheers


----------



## songok84 (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum, may I ask for my case ICT BA, offshore, with 65pts without state sponsor have any chance for invite? Thanks much!


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

*Mr jj12345;*



jj12345 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the positive and helpful advice.
> 
> ...



first thing your invitation is not your visa, when u accept ur invitation and get it processed and then apply for a visa u get bridging visa A, whilst on bridging visa A u can work over there , no harm in it, your company could issue you contract certificate or job offer letter no harm in it as mostly you might get your visa at the end of the day if all your documents are correct. so dont waste and ask BSMQ to process your nomination and apply for a visa ASAP.


----------



## discovery bassim (Aug 21, 2019)

Abdul jameel said:


> first thing your invitation is not your visa, when u accept ur invitation and get it processed and then apply for a visa u get bridging visa A, whilst on bridging visa A u can work over there , no harm in it, your company could issue you contract certificate or job offer letter no harm in it as mostly you might get your visa at the end of the day if all your documents are correct. so dont waste and ask BSMQ to process your nomination and apply for a visa ASAP.


what is your case? did you receive invitation?


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

May this question have been asked couple of times before. Just for my understanding.

How QLD ranks the candidates for 190 Visa 

1. First come first serve (based on EOI submission date and time )?

Or 
2. its points based

3. They prefer onshore applicants coming from Alumni track or Working in QLD

Any input or ponter will be help.

I have heared some candidates (PhD Gradates receive 190 with 65 including SS invitation) this year after 29 July.

is that correct?


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> May this question have been asked couple of times before. Just for my understanding.
> 
> ...


There is no clear answer to this question as the entire process is very opaque. It could be a combination of all the above criteria or may be something else entirely. Combine with the unprecedented amount of applicants this year, there's just no way to tell how they will process the applications. 

BSMQ hasn't official started working on 190 yet as far as I know.


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Mates don’t loose hope i have one friend on the other forum from philippines received his invitation today. 65pts inclusive the state nomination job code 312113 building inspector. 
Just wait and see they will invite us. 🙏


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

PandaBelle said:


> Mates don’t loose hope i have one friend on the other forum from philippines received his invitation today. 65pts inclusive the state nomination job code 312113 building inspector.
> Just wait and see they will invite us. 🙏


Yes, But this is a an ITA. We are waiting for pre-invite infact. 

But anyway, we have few more days to count on BSMQ. Hope they would not disheartened many applicants.


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello anybody civil engineer here got pre invite with 65+10 489 visa. It’s very quiet no any news from bsmq.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello anybody civil engineer here got pre invite with 65+10 489 visa. It’s very quiet no any news from bsmq.




Civil engineer here. 489 EOI 30th july. Pre-invite 1st aug. QLD nomination and DHA invite 22nd Aug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logon (Aug 3, 2019)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello anybody civil engineer here got pre invite with 65+10 489 visa. It’s very quiet no any news from bsmq.


Still waiting, civil engineer, Eoi submitted on 29th July, but no feedback from BSMQ.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Logon said:


> Still waiting, civil engineer, Eoi submitted on 29th July, but no feedback from BSMQ.


Only 9 days left so let's see. Many offshore had been waiting and hearing the same information that thousands had submitted the EOIs so it will get process. Let's see. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Thpham (Oct 15, 2018)

Best of luck to everyone for next week's invites.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Thpham said:


> Best of luck to everyone for next week's invites.


Guys, Still we can expect a pre-invite? I'm not sure, previous record on this thread shows for a civil Engineer, 30-Jul Submitted, 1-Aug Pre-invitation and 12-Aug DHA invites. BSMQ guys are just not responding as we did see on SA.

Vattic


----------



## jj12345 (Aug 26, 2019)

leo379 said:


> Civil engineer here. 489 EOI 30th july. Pre-invite 1st aug. QLD nomination and DHA invite 22nd Aug.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations mate!

I have got pre-invitation with all required documents uploaded, I wonder this is assured that invitation will come provided that all documents are valid and criteria satisfied, now it is just a matter of time for them to process? was there any work involved for your case after pre-invitation? 

Cheers.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

jj12345 said:


> Congratulations mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No. You just have to wait and keep an eye on the document portal. Document status is shown for each documents. If all become green and say approved then soon you will get the nomination within a few minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jj12345 (Aug 26, 2019)

leo379 said:


> No. You just have to wait and keep an eye on the document portal. Document status is shown for each documents. If all become green and say approved then soon you will get the nomination within a few minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for the reply.

I just had a look at my portal, all submitted docs says "Document Status - Approved" - unsure when this happened but I suppose this is what you suggested?

I have not received any email/updates to instruct me what to do next, also no correspondence on my SkillSelect.

Are you able to share your experience on this please?


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

jj12345 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply.
> 
> I just had a look at my portal, all submitted docs says "Document Status - Approved" - unsure when this happened but I suppose this is what you suggested?
> 
> ...


You're welcome. If the overall status (top of your document portal) says "under process" they you just have to wait a little.. if but if it says "QLD-Nominated" then you will receive it after a few minutes. If still not received, then check all your email folders..it might be hanging around in your spam folder. Cheers!


----------



## jj12345 (Aug 26, 2019)

leo379 said:


> You're welcome. If the overall status (top of your document portal) says "under process" they you just have to wait a little.. if but if it says "QLD-Nominated" then you will receive it after a few minutes. If still not received, then check all your email folders..it might be hanging around in your spam folder. Cheers!


I see. Yes, you are right, the header says "Under Assessment" while all individual doc status are "Approved". I guess just need to wait until Monday office hours and then they will release it. Again, thanks mate, all the best !


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

jj12345 said:


> I see. Yes, you are right, the header says "Under Assessment" while all individual doc status are "Approved". I guess just need to wait until Monday office hours and then they will release it. Again, thanks mate, all the best !


If you are using an iPhone, you can download an app called "Watcher" past the link to your documents portal.. This app will frequently check (im not sure how frequent) any changes in that website link. If any changes on html is detected it should notify you immediately... quite handy to prevent you from checking your phone/computer every minute.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

leo379 said:


> If you are using an iPhone, you can download an app called "Watcher" past the link to your documents portal.. This app will frequently check (im not sure how frequent) any changes in that website link. If any changes on html is detected it should notify you immediately... quite handy to prevent you from checking your phone/computer every minute.


P.S. use this app at your own risk...

I am not affiliated in anyway to this app.. but it notified me immediately when QLD 489 opened. Perhaps you can do the same if you need to track down a particular website such as QLD homepage (where important announcements are shown). I hope this helps.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

For me, the documents status is still "submitted". I have submitted on Aug 13. How many days is it taking presently to get the nomination?


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

raja1028 said:


> For me, the documents status is still "submitted". I have submitted on Aug 13. How many days is it taking presently to get the nomination?




In my case, documents submitted on 9th aug. Received nomination on 22nd aug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

leo379 said:


> In my case, documents submitted on 9th aug. Received nomination on 22nd aug.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, that was quick. Don't know whats going on with my application. Gotta see if there will be any movement this week.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

raja1028 said:


> Oh, that was quick. Don't know whats going on with my application. Gotta see if there will be any movement this week.


You should be receiving your golden email this week. Best of luck.


----------



## jj12345 (Aug 26, 2019)

raja1028 said:


> Oh, that was quick. Don't know whats going on with my application. Gotta see if there will be any movement this week.


Hey, yeah same here, all docs are approved but no nomination granted, so don't know how long I need to wait for - my current onshore visa expires end month.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

jj12345 said:


> Hey, yeah same here, all docs are approved but no nomination granted, so don't know how long I need to wait for - my current onshore visa expires end month.


Just wait till the end of this week. If you don't receive the final invitation, then call them and request them to have a look at your case.


----------



## jj12345 (Aug 26, 2019)

*Best of Luck*

I'd like to share my case:

Working Onshore Mech Engg

489 (60+10pts) EOI submitted 29/07/2019 11am
190 (60+5pts) EOI submitted 29/07/2019 11am

190 Pre-Invite received 27/08/2019 9am
190 Pre-Invite Doc Submitted on 29/08/2019 12pm
190 Final Invite received on 02/09/2019 12pm

*my case was expedited due to my current visa expiry

Just wanna say thank you and wish you all best luck!


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

jj12345 said:


> I'd like to share my case:
> 
> Working Onshore Mech Engg
> 
> ...


Congratulations  Now lodge your visa application so that you can go on bridging visa once your current visa expires.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

jj12345 said:


> I'd like to share my case:
> 
> Working Onshore Mech Engg
> 
> ...



Congratulations mate..! Hope you will complete the application lodge soon.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All,

With just a couple of days left over the closure on invites on 489, I don't notice any handsome invites sent on 489 with seeing current trends. Did the QLD invite any 489's w.r.t 261313? Do we have any hopes any left on 489? Do we have bulk invites for 190's?


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

Any updates today my friends?


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

kimba0705 said:


> Any updates today my friends?


Guys, I have received my invite today from QLD.

Thanks a lot this group.


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

Prakash4551 said:


> kimba0705 said:
> 
> 
> > Any updates today my friends?
> ...


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Guys, I have received my invite today from QLD.
> 
> Thanks a lot this group.


Congratulations and all the very best for the future.


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

Now it's the time for 190. I'm afraid I dropped out of the queue as I updated my personal info (date of submission changed) as mentioned in a previous post, but I hope those of you with an EOI for 190 will get the invite soon!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

jj12345 said:


> I'd like to share my case:
> 
> Working Onshore Mech Engg
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

kimba0705 said:


> Now it's the time for 190. I'm afraid I dropped out of the queue as I updated my personal info (date of submission changed) as mentioned in a previous post, but I hope those of you with an EOI for 190 will get the invite soon!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


As long as your initial submission date is within the range , then I think you are good to go. I am assuming you didn't change any points and just changed some personal details. 

Also, if you don't get an invite, no harm in contacting BSMQ and tell them that you just changed some personal details and nothing else.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Guys, I have received my invite today from QLD.
> 
> Thanks a lot this group.


Congratulations Prakash


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Good luck to all 190 applicants, let's keep each other updated.


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> As long as your initial submission date is within the range , then I think you are good to go. I am assuming you didn't change any points and just changed some personal details.
> 
> Also, if you don't get an invite, no harm in contacting BSMQ and tell them that you just changed some personal details and nothing else.


I don't think that that is true. I have personally sent them an email with this specific query regarding changing my personal details on my EOI.

The reply which I got was that any changes made will drop you out of the queue. The way to move forward with this is ONLY amend your details if you get a pre-invite.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

js94 said:


> I don't think that that is true. I have personally sent them an email with this specific query regarding changing my personal details on my EOI.
> 
> The reply which I got was that any changes made will drop you out of the queue. The way to move forward with this is ONLY amend your details if you get a pre-invite.


Yea, BSMQ just updated their website "Please do not amend your 190 EOI until you receive an invitation as doing so will take you out of the queue."


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi guys, I had updated my eoi for 190. Drop out of the queue means they will not consider at all or consider in the end ? Any idea


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

anand.kamath10 said:


> Hi guys, I had updated my eoi for 190. Drop out of the queue means they will not consider at all or consider in the end ? Any idea


I reckon we might not be considered in this round.


----------



## Kennan (Sep 11, 2019)

*DOE for 190*

Hi there

Just updated my EOI for visa 190 on 09/09/19 but the DOE is still the same i.e 29/07/19. Does this still mean an amendment to by EOI and automatically puts me out of queue? 

Thanks


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Kennan said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just updated my EOI for visa 190 on 09/09/19 but the DOE is still the same i.e 29/07/19. Does this still mean an amendment to by EOI and automatically puts me out of queue?
> 
> Thanks


It might have changed your submission date to 9/09/2019 and that could be the case.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

kimba0705 said:


> Now it's the time for 190. I'm afraid I dropped out of the queue as I updated my personal info (date of submission changed) as mentioned in a previous post, but I hope those of you with an EOI for 190 will get the invite soon!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Any idea when they will start sending invitations for offshore applicants? i have applied on 30th july at 03:30PM AEST with 85 points. i know they stated that they will start from 11th september.. but Just looking for info when we can expect.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thpham1 said:


> Good luck to all 190 applicants, let's keep each other updated.




Any idea when we can expect invites? 

My case:
Code: 261312
points: 80+5
EOI : 30th July 03:30 PM AEST


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

Watch your email inbox or spam folder, It's really unpredictable when they start taking actions.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Any idea on how many QLD invites will be sent out for 261313 for those two days submission 29 & 30th ??? Any reliable sources please share so that can avoid refreshing inbox and spam area every 5 mins


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> Any idea on how many QLD invites will be sent out for 261313 for those two days submission 29 & 30th ??? Any reliable sources please share so that can avoid refreshing inbox and spam area every 5 mins


We cant guess how many ppl have applied ..its all depends on our luck atleast we all will get 190 QLD who all applied on those twodays window


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> Any idea on how many QLD invites will be sent out for 261313 for those two days submission 29 & 30th ??? Any reliable sources please share so that can avoid refreshing inbox and spam area every 5 mins


Last year they sent 1190 invites in total. This year they might give out more due to increased quota for State Nomination as per new Migration policy for 2019-20. So I estimate number of invites might be 1190 - 1500 this year.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thpham1 said:


> Last year they sent 1190 invites in total. This year they might give out more due to increased quota for State Nomination as per new Migration policy for 2019-20. So I estimate number of invites might be 1190 - 1500 this year.


Cool..lets hope this will come true and we all at least gets QLD invitations


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

I really hated myself for modifying my address. This was the first EOI that I submitted and before that I wasn't aware of this forum, nor do I have many friends that are new immigrants. 

Anyways best of luck mates, I hope you all get what you've been working hard towards. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

kimba0705 said:


> I really hated myself for modifying my address. This was the first EOI that I submitted and before that I wasn't aware of this forum, nor do I have many friends that are new immigrants.
> 
> Anyways best of luck mates, I hope you all get what you've been working hard towards. :fingerscrossed:


Hope luck will bring you in another way.


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> Hope luck will bring you in another way.


Cheers mate!


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Thpham1 said:


> Last year they sent 1190 invites in total. This year they might give out more due to increased quota for State Nomination as per new Migration policy for 2019-20. So I estimate number of invites might be 1190 - 1500 this year.



But heard from other MARA agent (Sujith talks) in youtube hat QLD did receievd 2k invitation on those 2 days itself and that is why it stopped accepting any more EOI's. Also keeping this mind, they just have quarterly quota now. 

Hope God listens our requests and every one who are eligible gets an invite.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

kimba0705 said:


> I really hated myself for modifying my address. This was the first EOI that I submitted and before that I wasn't aware of this forum, nor do I have many friends that are new immigrants.
> 
> Anyways best of luck mates, I hope you all get what you've been working hard towards. :fingerscrossed:


That's nice of you to say. All the very best in your immigration journey.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

kimba0705 said:


> I really hated myself for modifying my address. This was the first EOI that I submitted and before that I wasn't aware of this forum, nor do I have many friends that are new immigrants.
> 
> Anyways best of luck mates, I hope you all get what you've been working hard towards. :fingerscrossed:



Just now I realized . even i have done a mistake in my 190 QLD EOI..in DOB i have entered as MM/DD instead of DD/MM.. I'm worried now what do..even with 80 points 189 i lost hopes and looking for 190 QLD with 85 points..if wont update the EOI now i'm sure my application will be rejected once I submit for Visa. what i have to do now..please help .


----------



## Thpham (Oct 15, 2018)

hari2665 said:


> Just now I realized . even i have done a mistake in my 190 QLD EOI..in DOB i have entered as MM/DD instead of DD/MM.. I'm worried now what do..even with 80 points 189 i lost hopes and looking for 190 QLD with 85 points..if wont update the EOI now i'm sure my application will be rejected once I submit for Visa. what i have to do now..please help .


Just fix it when you receive the pre-invite, nothing too serious.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

hari2665 said:


> Just now I realized . even i have done a mistake in my 190 QLD EOI..in DOB i have entered as MM/DD instead of DD/MM.. I'm worried now what do..even with 80 points 189 i lost hopes and looking for 190 QLD with 85 points..if wont update the EOI now i'm sure my application will be rejected once I submit for Visa. what i have to do now..please help .


Hey. thanks a lot for your quick reply. are you sure will this wont cause any issue? since, updating the DOB in EOI after getting pre-invite. thanks again awaiting for your reply.


----------



## Thpham (Oct 15, 2018)

hari2665 said:


> Hey. thanks a lot for your quick reply. are you sure will this wont cause any issue? since, updating the DOB in EOI after getting pre-invite. thanks again awaiting for your reply.


No it won't cause any issue. I was advised by BSMQ themselves.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thpham said:


> No it won't cause any issue. I was advised by BSMQ themselves.


Thanks..could you please let me know have you done this recently i mean have you applied between July 29th - 30th?


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> Thanks..could you please let me know have you done this recently i mean have you applied between July 29th - 30th?


I can confirm this as I emailed them a few days ago.

As for the mm/dd issue, it has been mentioned here or somewhere else that is a common glitch in the skill select system. 

It happened to me as well but I managed to change it on 29th July itself after submitting my EOI.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

js94 said:


> I can confirm this as I emailed them a few days ago.
> 
> As for the mm/dd issue, it has been mentioned here or somewhere else that is a common glitch in the skill select system.
> 
> It happened to me as well but I managed to change it on 29th July itself after submitting my EOI.


Thank you. last question, in how many days you got reply from them?

i have mailed them yesterday,lets see what i will get.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Any news of anyone getting invites guys? Is it too quiet these days.


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> Thank you. last question, in how many days you got reply from them?
> 
> i have mailed them yesterday,lets see what i will get.


I think they probably would not reply you as they have already addressed this on their webpage and FB.

The only thing to do is to stay clam and patiently check our inboxes as they are probably extremely busy and us calling/emailing them for non-important issues will only slow down the process.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

js94 said:


> I think they probably would not reply you as they have already addressed this on their webpage and FB.
> 
> The only thing to do is to stay clam and patiently check our inboxes as they are probably extremely busy and us calling/emailing them for non-important issues will only slow down the process.


Sure. will update once I got invited(if i'm lucky) .My only concern was dnt want see a Rejection due to this silly mistake.


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Any news of anyone getting invites guys? Is it too quiet these days.


My guess?

They are sifting through all the EOIs and creating a list of who to invite and in what order (by batches).

Probably will only see some pre-invites next week.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

layball:


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

js94 said:


> My guess?
> 
> They are sifting through all the EOIs and creating a list of who to invite and in what order (by batches).
> 
> ...


One person reported today ICT BA got invited for 190 QLD with 75+5 applied on 30th July.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

hari2665 said:


> One person reported today ICT BA got invited for 190 QLD with 75+5 applied on 30th July.


Where have you seen this reported? That seems a bit out of place to me as it does not seem like he was invited either by points or by date order.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thpham1 said:


> Where have you seen this reported? That seems a bit out of place to me as it does not seem like he was invited either by points or by date order.


He posted it on Telegram group.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

hari2665 said:


> He posted it on Telegram group.



Is he onshore or offshore? btw, what is Telegram group?


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> Is he onshore or offshore? btw, what is Telegram group?



He is offshore. and telegram group we created it to discuss 190 qld updates


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> He is offshore. and telegram group we created it to discuss 190 qld updates


Keep us updated if you see more people getting invite on your telegram group. Thanks


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> hari2665 said:
> 
> 
> > He is offshore. and telegram group we created it to discuss 190 qld updates
> ...


Sure


----------



## Tarek Khalifa (May 27, 2018)

Hi all
i got my Grant Today.
This my Timeline :

ANZSCO : 133111: (Construction Project Manager)
VET Assessment : 28/08/2018
EOI Lodged: 20/11/2018
QLD Nominated 489: 24-01-2019
Visa Lodged: 28-02-2019
Medical: 10-06-2019
Grant: 12/09/2019


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tarek Khalifa said:


> Hi all
> i got my Grant Today.
> This my Timeline :
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate!!


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Tarek Khalifa said:


> Hi all
> i got my Grant Today.
> This my Timeline :
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Max_P (Feb 18, 2019)

I've received 190 pre-invite today
75+5 offshore
261313 
DOE 30.07.2019


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Max_P said:


> I've received 190 pre-invite today
> 
> 75+5 offshore
> 
> ...


Can you break down your points?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Max_P (Feb 18, 2019)

Age 30 education 15 experience 10, English 20


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Max_P said:


> I've received 190 pre-invite today
> 75+5 offshore
> 261313
> DOE 30.07.2019


Hey ..I applied on 30th July with 80+5 points for 261312 but haven't recived 190 qld invite...anything wrong with my case?

You got invite for 190 qld only right?


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Max_P said:


> Age 30 education 15 experience 10, English 20


What was the issue with my case ..even inhale same points breakup additionally I have spuse5points


----------



## Tarek Khalifa (May 27, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Congratulations mate!!


Thanks Bro.


----------



## Tarek Khalifa (May 27, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks Bro.


----------



## Max_P (Feb 18, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> Hey ..I applied on 30th July with 80+5 points for 261312 but haven't recived 190 qld invite...anything wrong with my case?
> 
> You got invite for 190 qld only right?


Yes, 190 qld. Are you offshore as well?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

hari2665 said:


> Hey ..I applied on 30th July with 80+5 points for 261312 but haven't recived 190 qld invite...anything wrong with my case?
> 
> You got invite for 190 qld only right?


Nothing wrong. States don't have straight forward logic for invites like DHA. Their selection criteria is literally blackbox where 65 might get an invite and 90 points don't get. It's definitely not like SA which literally takes anyone as long they apply first and fit the mentioned criteria. 

QLD might be just pulling randomly from the two day pool as otherwise 29th candidates should have received first. In coming days guess can be improved when more invites come. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Max_P said:


> I've received 190 pre-invite today
> 75+5 offshore
> 261313
> DOE 30.07.2019


Congratulations mate. Keep us informed when you receive final invite. 

Seems like QLD has changed their criteria and inviting off-shore candidates first, because I know couple of people who applied on 29th July and are on-shore with full time jobs.

Best of luck to everyone.

Cheers


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Congratulations mate. Keep us informed when you receive final invite.
> 
> Seems like QLD has changed their criteria and inviting off-shore candidates first, because I know couple of people who applied on 29th July and are on-shore with full time jobs.
> 
> ...


It seems so but it's still strange as they do not prioritize higher pointers or earlier applicants. Perhaps these are just random without any pattern.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thpham1 said:


> hamza-93 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations mate. Keep us informed when you receive final invite.
> ...


Congratulations..

Any idea when they will start sending invites to higher pointers or Atleast bulk invites ?


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Max_P said:


> hari2665 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ..I applied on 30th July with 80+5 points for 261312 but haven't recived 190 qld invite...anything wrong with my case?
> ...


Yes offshore..I kept all my Hope's on this qld since 189 is hard now adays..but see qld is doing I'm totally worried now


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

It seems that QLD priorities 190 offshore. There is a guy on my Facebook group has been invited for a few minutes ago. He is an offshore applicant.

We can't predict the pattern for the selection anymore.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I just received pre-invite email from QLD for 190!

My details for your information:

General Accountant (onshore)
80+5
Submitted 29/07/2019 at 11:44AM

All the best!


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Thpham1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received pre-invite email from QLD for 190!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received pre-invite email from QLD for 190!
> 
> ...


Congratulations )


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received pre-invite email from QLD for 190!
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thpham1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received pre-invite email from QLD for 190!
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

tungly said:


> It seems that QLD priorities 190 offshore. There is a guy on my Facebook group has been invited for a few minutes ago. He is an offshore applicant.
> 
> We can't predict the pattern for the selection anymore.


For which code ..could you please share his details like code and points breakup


----------



## cuongvh3 (Oct 26, 2018)

Thpham1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received pre-invite email from QLD for 190!
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

tungly said:


> It seems that QLD priorities 190 offshore. There is a guy on my Facebook group has been invited for a few minutes ago. He is an offshore applicant.
> 
> We can't predict the pattern for the selection anymore.



Hi,

Do you have any information on his time lines?


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Thpham1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received pre-invite email from QLD for 190!
> 
> ...


Congratulations..!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## songok84 (Aug 28, 2019)

*songok84*



mail2notif said:


> Nothing wrong. States don't have straight forward logic for invites like DHA. Their selection criteria is literally blackbox where 65 might get an invite and 90 points don't get. It's definitely not like SA which literally takes anyone as long they apply first and fit the mentioned criteria.
> 
> QLD might be just pulling randomly from the two day pool as otherwise 29th candidates should have received first. In coming days guess can be improved when more invites come.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Hi,
Do you think any chance for ICT offshore 65+5 given your experience. thanks much!


----------



## aamirkhan771 (Jul 31, 2019)

Maybe they are only inviting bachelors


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have any information on his time lines?


That's all I know. Sorry I don't have much information on this.


----------



## praveen_1985 (Sep 14, 2019)

No they are inviting Families as well, one of the Invite we found on FB was a family of 3


----------



## aamirkhan771 (Jul 31, 2019)

I do not think 80 pointers have been invited yet from qld. Only 85 have been so far invited.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

aamirkhan771 said:


> I do not think 80 pointers have been invited yet from qld. Only 85 have been so far invited.


There is a person who did receieved on 12th Sep, which few pages backward from here.

75+5 offshore
261313 
DOE 30.07.2019

Don't know how are they working out. Full of ambiguity.


----------



## singh_priti (Sep 17, 2019)

I am getting sad slowly as I am reading about pre invites. I created EOI on 29th July, 70 + 5 points, 5+ years experience for 241411 & i am registered with QCT (as per requirement of 190 for qld). And m offshore.

Do I stand any chance?


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

singh_priti said:


> I am getting sad slowly as I am reading about pre invites. I created EOI on 29th July, 70 + 5 points, 5+ years experience for 241411 & i am registered with QCT (as per requirement of 190 for qld). And m offshore.
> 
> Do I stand any chance?


All you can do now is wait. The BSMQ team working on this is pretty small so just be patient. Hope you'll here from them very soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yasyas (Jul 16, 2019)

*yasyas*

Hi to all,

Any further invitations so far?


----------



## aamirkhan771 (Jul 31, 2019)

No invites as of now after the initial draw


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

It seems QLD is following the footsteps of NSW & VIC by holding their invites to maybe wait for changes after Nov 19.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> It seems QLD is following the footsteps of NSW & VIC by holding their invites to maybe wait for changes after Nov 19.


Did you receive your final invite from QLD?


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Did you receive your final invite from QLD?


Yes, I received ITA from DHA yesterday.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thpham1 said:


> hamza-93 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you receive your final invite from QLD?
> ...


Hi could you please let me know your points and occupation code please ?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Yes, I received ITA from DHA yesterday.


Congratulations! I was actually waiting for your post


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

hari2665 said:


> Hi could you please let me know your points and occupation code please ?


I did post my details a few pages back FYI.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi,

I have applied for EOI with 85 Points for Victoria as i am working in Victoria. Am i eligible to apply for Queensland. Please give your valuable suggestion.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for EOI with 85 Points for Victoria as i am working in Victoria. Am i eligible to apply for Queensland. Please give your valuable suggestion.


Queensland program is currently closed. Also, for onshore candidates it is a requirement that you must be working in QLD for last 6 months with further 12 months contract in your occupation. Hopefully you will get an invite from VIC. 

Cheers


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

Any good news lately? Is there anyone who got pre-invite for 190?


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> It seems QLD is following the footsteps of NSW & VIC by holding their invites to maybe wait for changes after Nov 19.


You said you personally knew a few friends onshore whom are still waiting for 190 pre-invite, has any of them receive a pre-invite apart from you?

I am also onshore as well.

The only guess I have so far is they are inviting by popular occupations first like ICT and Accounting. 

What changes would happen after Nov 19?


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

js94 said:


> You said you personally knew a few friends onshore whom are still waiting for 190 pre-invite, has any of them receive a pre-invite apart from you?
> 
> I am also onshore as well.
> 
> ...


Yes I do and none of them has received any pre-invite yet. QLD is being very reservative with giving out invites at this moment and one can only speculate that all these slow movements from VIC, NSW, QLD and other states suggesting that they are waiting for something.


Right now, my guess is that they only invite people on an urgent basis (expiring visa/offer,...)


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Yes I do and none of them has received any pre-invite yet. QLD is being very reservative with giving out invites at this moment and one can only speculate that all these slow movements from VIC, NSW, QLD and other states suggesting that they are waiting for something.
> 
> 
> Right now, my guess is that they only invite people on an urgent basis (expiring visa/offer,...)


Are your friends applying under the same occupation as you or different ones?

Was your visa about to expire?


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

js94 said:


> Are your friends applying under the same occupation as you or different ones?
> 
> Was your visa about to expire?


Some of them is under same occupation, others are Engineers, Consultant & ICT.

Yes, my visa was about to expire at that time.


----------



## Kennan (Sep 11, 2019)

My Visa will expire on January 2020, but havent received an invitation from BSMQ; should I be worried?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

34, 190 invites and 49, 489 invites issued by QLD in August .

Source: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> 34, 190 invites and 49, 489 invites issued by QLD in September.
> 
> Source: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


That is for the August round and not September, which makes sense as 190 were given to some candidates like you under exceptional circumstances despite they say not processing 190 first.

I expected the 489 figures to be much higher than that.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

js94 said:


> That is for the August round and not September, which makes sense as 190 were given to some candidates like you under exceptional circumstances despite they say not processing 190 first.
> 
> I expected the 489 figures to be much higher than that.


Thanks for pointing that out, I have edited my original post. Yep it is strange that very limited invites were issued for 489.


----------



## Kennan (Sep 11, 2019)

Sorry, I should have made it clear, I was asking about BSMQ invitation?


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, I have edited my original post. Yep it is strange that very limited invites were issued for 489.


Maybe that is because of 491 programs......preserved most of the quotas for that.......


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, I have edited my original post. Yep it is strange that very limited invites were issued for 489.


1600 489 were sent by SA

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## yasyas (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi, I received a pre-invitation for SC190 today. My details: 70+5 points, Structural Engineer, Offshore. Has anybody else received one?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

yasyas said:


> Hi, I received a pre-invitation for SC190 today. My details: 70+5 points, Structural Engineer, Offshore. Has anybody else received one?


Many Many Congratulations to you...


----------



## gummybear1 (Oct 1, 2019)

I received my pre-invite today
Annzco code 254412
70+5 onshore


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi guys,

Just letting you know that I also received my pre-invite from BSMQ yesterday.

Earth Science Technician - 311412
75 + 5 onshore

Cheers


----------



## singh_priti (Sep 17, 2019)

Congrats guys!

No luck 4 me 😥


----------



## dfcosta (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm onshore in qld and working 20 hours per week. Can I apply for qld 190? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

dfcosta said:


> Hi guys, I'm onshore in qld and working 20 hours per week. Can I apply for qld 190? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No you can't.

You must be working full time of at least 35-hours per week and must provide evidence of an ongoing job with the same employer for at least 1 year.


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

js94 said:


> No you can't.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be working full time of at least 35-hours per week and must provide evidence of an ongoing job with the same employer for at least 1 year.




I have a question regarding the ongoing employment. Does it have to be the same employer? Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

kimba0705 said:


> I have a question regarding the ongoing employment. Does it have to be the same employer? Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although in their website it does not technically state that requirement, I would assume you usually would be working in the same job previously. 

Because you have to be working 6 months full-time (35 hours per week) in your nominated occupation before being eligible to apply for 190 QLD. 

Some occupations would have stricter requirements than that. 

Since their Skilled Occupation List has been taken down as they temporary closed their skilled program, the most updated criteria would only be available once they reopen again.


----------



## Zorro2004 (Oct 8, 2019)

*Help*

Hello I am a American coming to Australia to start a new life because I am having alot of trouble where i am at. I am needing to go with someone in australia because people here in the u.s. if following me around and attacking me. I have a envelope of everything that is going on bad here. I well show you my identification please i need someone to pick me up and how me around. Also I well do anything in return please email me at my email address.


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

js94 said:


> Although in their website it does not technically state that requirement, I would assume you usually would be working in the same job previously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cheers! I think it’s safe not to change jobs until the SS is settled at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi..this is regarding my eoi for 190 qld applied on July 30th 2019. While submitting the eoi my dob got flipped and I emailed to bsmq as soon as when I noticed it..after sensing multiple emails to them finally I got respond today as below

HI



We have picked up your EOI it however has not been assessed yet.



So because we have picked it up you can now edit it.



We don’t prioritise application based on document expiring. You may have to get another assessment done.



What is the actual date it expires.

I'm confused with second line ..they stated my eoi is picked up so it means can I expect a pre invite soon ? Please share your thoughts thanks.
895 / 89


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

hari2665 said:


> Hi..this is regarding my eoi for 190 qld applied on July 30th 2019. While submitting the eoi my dob got flipped and I emailed to bsmq as soon as when I noticed it..after sensing multiple emails to them finally I got respond today as below
> 
> HI
> 
> ...


It means they have picked the EOI for assessment but haven't made a decision yet regarding sending the pre-invite. State invite depends on the occupation code and overall profile. Good luck. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Keepthefaith (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi everyone! Anyone of you here knows the job opportunities in Regional QLD like Sunshine Coast and other areas for IT? Would it be hard to find IT jobs in regional QLD for 489?
Thank you in advance


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> hari2665 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi..this is regarding my eoi for 190 qld applied on July 30th 2019. While submitting the eoi my dob got flipped and I emailed to bsmq as soon as when I noticed it..after sensing multiple emails to them finally I got respond today as below
> ...


Thank you


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

anand.kamath10 said:


> They asked me to send a mail regarding the correction. They also said that the EOI s are picked up based on the initial submission date.


What is meant by picked up? Means they are ok to send invite ? Reason why im asking is even i got the same response


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

hari2665 said:


> What is meant by picked up? Means they are ok to send invite ? Reason why im asking is even i got the same response


It could be they pick up a bunch from the pool to process, invite or not depends on quota & your profile.


----------



## gummybear1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi did you receive your final invite?


----------



## gummybear1 (Oct 1, 2019)

js94 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just letting you know that I also received my pre-invite from BSMQ yesterday.
> 
> ...


Hi did your receive your final invite?


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Qld prefers 261313 over 261312?


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

gummybear1 said:


> Hi did your receive your final invite?


Hi, 

I received my final invite the following day on 2nd October 2019. 

Already lodged my application with DHA and waiting for assessment.


----------



## gummybear1 (Oct 1, 2019)

js94 said:


> gummybear1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi did your receive your final invite?
> ...


Oh? You're lucky. Congrats 🙂 I haven't received my final invite but i just submitted my docs last friday. Hopefully i'll get it this week.


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

gummybear1 said:


> Oh? You're lucky. Congrats 🙂 I haven't received my final invite but i just submitted my docs last friday. Hopefully i'll get it this week.


Oh, I see.

Well, yes and no.

I uploaded all my documents the same night I got the pre-invite and made the payment. 

What I didn't expect is that they took only one day to approve, I thought they would take maybe one week to process.


----------



## gummybear1 (Oct 1, 2019)

js94 said:


> gummybear1 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh? You're lucky. Congrats 🙂 I haven't received my final invite but i just submitted my docs last friday. Hopefully i'll get it this week.
> ...


I'm also onshore. probably it depends with the CO. I just have to wait. Hopefully there not gonna reject my documents.


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

gummybear1 said:


> I'm also onshore. probably it depends with the CO. I just have to wait. Hopefully there not gonna reject my documents.


If everything is legitimate I am sure you will get approved especially if you are onshore.


----------



## lali0314 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello, 

I am waiting for BSMQ to open their invitations for EOI. Currently standing at 65 points (Age 30, Exp 5, degree 15, Partner 5, English 10) + 5 points state nomination. I am contemplating if I should retake the english exam to get higher points but somehow looking at the invitation results, seems the point is not much considered? So not sure if it is still worth it to retake. I am Onshore applying for code 2631111 ICT Business analyst. Appreciate all your suggestions. THank you


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> It means they have picked the EOI for assessment but haven't made a decision yet regarding sending the pre-invite. State invite depends on the occupation code and overall profile. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Received pre-invite on 17th october..submitted and paid the fee on 19th october..waiting for final invite.layball:


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

hari2665 said:


> Received pre-invite on 17th october..submitted and paid the fee on 19th october..waiting for final invite.layball:


Congrats. Job Code, Points and offshore?


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> hari2665 said:
> 
> 
> > Received pre-invite on 17th october..submitted and paid the fee on 19th october..waiting for final invite.
> ...


261312 80+5..applied on 30th July


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

hari2665 said:


> Qld prefers 261313 over 261312?


 no one knows. State criteria is unknown plus looking at QLD invites for 2613xx I can only assume that they prefer people with high experiencing but even then I have seen one Russian Offshore guy getting invite at 75 points with 6 years experience. So overall it doesnt make any sense to me


----------



## lali0314 (Oct 17, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> Received pre-invite on 17th october..submitted and paid the fee on 19th october..waiting for final invite.layball:



Congratulations! Hope you'll get your invitation soon. 
How many points you have and which anzcode?


----------



## lali0314 (Oct 17, 2019)

Anyone received invitation for 70 points including SS for ICT Business Analyst 261111?
What are the chances of getting an invite?


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

lali0314 said:


> hari2665 said:
> 
> 
> > Received pre-invite on 17th october..submitted and paid the fee on 19th october..waiting for final invite.
> ...



261312 80+5..applied on 30th July


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

gummybear1 said:


> I'm also onshore. probably it depends with the CO. I just have to wait. Hopefully there not gonna reject my documents.


Bro u got ur final invite ??




Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

gummybear1 said:


> js94 said:
> 
> 
> > gummybear1 said:
> ...


Could you please let me know who is your CO?


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> Received pre-invite on 17th october..submitted and paid the fee on 19th october..waiting for final invite.layball:


Congratz, you got yours as well!


----------



## Max_P (Feb 18, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> hari2665 said:
> 
> 
> > Qld prefers 261313 over 261312?
> ...


that’s my case. I have 12 years of experience. 6 were deducted by acs. May be it is about experience in the end.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Can we make changes to the EOI after the state invite? I am in a situation where my EOI had older ACS assessment from December and I couldn't change the EOI before state made any decision. But now in October I have a new ACS assessment done which have literally all the same stuff except with a new job title on same job code, company and RnR. This doesn't give me any point changes but only concerned that if I have to give the latest experience letter than that would be with the new title. 

Did anyone had similar situation?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Can we make changes to the EOI after the state invite? I am in a situation where my EOI had older ACS assessment from December and I couldn't change the EOI before state made any decision. But now in October I have a new ACS assessment done which have literally all the same stuff except with a new job title on same job code, company and RnR. This doesn't give me any point changes but only concerned that if I have to give the latest experience letter than that would be with the new title.
> 
> Did anyone had similar situation?


Yes, you can make changes to the EOI after receiving pre-invite from QLD. Make sure your EOI has all the correct information before it gets locked after you get the final invitation.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Yes, you can make changes to the EOI after receiving pre-invite from QLD. Make sure your EOI has all the correct information before it gets locked after you get the final invitation.


Thanks for the confirmation. So that means they will only compare information once I submit the state application if they do at all. Otherwise, this is just for avoiding issues in the visa application.


----------



## mswaroop30 (Oct 28, 2019)

Got my Pre-Invite for QLD, ICT BA - 261111 on 23/10.

Total Points 80+5, Offshore - USA

Why dont we make a whatsapp group for everyone who was invited? PM me with your number and i will keep add.


----------



## SibyNash (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello, I have created eoi on 30th July and updated on 31st to correct dob, I haven’t received invite yet. 261312 points 80+5. Are there similar folks in this group. Is the update could be the reason of no invite yet. Thanks


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

SibyNash said:


> Hello, I have created eoi on 30th July and updated on 31st to correct dob, I havenâ€™t received invite yet. 261312 points 80+5. Are there similar folks in this group. Is the update could be the reason of no invite yet. Thanks


Yes, this has been discussed in the thread. Unfortunately, if you have updated your EOI, you are dropped out of the queue.


----------



## thomas28 (Oct 29, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Yes, this has been discussed in the thread. Unfortunately, if you have updated your EOI, you are dropped out of the queue.


Even I have applied for 261313 75+5 offshore on 29th July and did not get an invite...any idea why not got the invite


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

mswaroop30 said:


> Got my Pre-Invite for QLD, ICT BA - 261111 on 23/10.
> 
> Total Points 80+5, Offshore - USA
> 
> Why dont we make a whatsapp group for everyone who was invited? PM me with your number and i will keep add.


Congrats! Is it a pre-invite or the final ITA from QLD? What's your DOE?


----------



## flyingkite (Jul 17, 2017)

hari2665 said:


> 261312 80+5..applied on 30th July


Have you got your final invite? Thanks.


----------



## SibyNash (Nov 15, 2018)

No I haven’t received any invite . Still waiting


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi everyone I got a pre-invite last week and found this forum! I’m so glad to see everyone is helping and encouraging each other. 

I’ve got some questions regarding working documents if anyone who just when through the pipeline could help out. So I have got this statement of service from March for VET and I wonder if I need to get a new one from my HR as the date isn’t quite new. 

Also as for proof of ongoing employment can I just upload my letter of offer I got back in the days?

Thank you in advance for your reply!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

marzipan said:


> Hi everyone I got a pre-invite last week and found this forum! I’m so glad to see everyone is helping and encouraging each other.
> 
> I’ve got some questions regarding working documents if anyone who just when through the pipeline could help out. So I have got this statement of service from March for VET and I wonder if I need to get a new one from my HR as the date isn’t quite new.
> 
> ...


1. If it's not too bothersome for you then get a new statement. You absolutely do not want to risk anything at this stage! You can then use it to lodge your visa so it's definitely not a waste.

2. Do you have a contract? Does that letter of offer mention the duration of your employment?


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> 1. If it's not too bothersome for you then get a new statement. You absolutely do not want to risk anything at this stage! You can then use it to lodge your visa so it's definitely not a waste.
> 
> 2. Do you have a contract? Does that letter of offer mention the duration of your employment?




Thank you very much for the rapid reply. 

I’m on perm so the duration is not mentioned either on my offer or the contract. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

marzipan said:


> Thank you very much for the rapid reply.
> 
> I’m on perm so the duration is not mentioned either on my offer or the contract.
> 
> ...


Then just use your contract, that's what I did.


----------



## mswaroop30 (Oct 28, 2019)

thomas28 said:


> Even I have applied for 261313 75+5 offshore on 29th July and did not get an invite...any idea why not got the invite


Do you have Superior PTE/IELTS? They mostly inviting with highest English and Experience Scores


----------



## flyingkite (Jul 17, 2017)

For your reference: I got my pre-invite on 17/10 and final invite on 01/11.
Hope everyone gets your invites soon.


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

flyingkite said:


> For your reference: I got my pre-invite on 17/10 and final invite on 01/11.
> Hope everyone gets your invites soon.


Congratulations!!! :clap2: I got my pre-invite on 24/10, submitted on 29 and still waiting for the result.


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

Written on the Queensland immigration website



> Due to the unprecedented demand of the skilled program the BSMQ skilled program is temporarily CLOSED.


Any idea when they will open up again?


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Please see the attachment. 



*** said:


> Written on the Queensland immigration website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

singlarun said:


> Please see the attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very much appreciated...
Relif after reading this..


----------



## praveensiva (Oct 17, 2019)

singlarun said:


> Please see the attachment.


I have tried in 2 different browsers but couldn't open the image. and it is too small if I save it. 

Can you please paste the contents ?


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

singlarun said:


> Please see the attachment.



Awesome!


----------



## vsrini (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello, 
I received preinvite for QLD 190 for Software Engineer - 261313. In the documents list I am not sure on one of the document named "Evidence of Registration" . Any idea of what this means?

Any help would be appreciated.

Below are the list of documents as per email:

1. payslips (onshore/Masters)
Evidence of Registration
Evidence of job & acceptance
5. Lease Agreement or another Bill
6. Onshore Commitment Statement
Statement of service
3. Settlement Funds Declaration Form
4. Bank Statement (personal)
2. Skills Assessment
190 application form

Thanks,


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

vsrini said:


> Hello,
> I received preinvite for QLD 190 for Software Engineer - 261313. In the documents list I am not sure on one of the document named "Evidence of Registration" . Any idea of what this means?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


Some jobs such as medical practitioners and engineers entail registration with certain bodies.

By the way, when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## vsrini (Oct 11, 2018)

*** said:


> Some jobs such as medical practitioners and engineers entail registration with certain bodies.
> 
> By the way, when did you submit your EOI?



Yes but mine was Software Engineer so wondering what is this about? Emailed CO hopefully they will revert soon.

I submitted on 29th July with ( 65+5 points)


----------



## praveensiva (Oct 17, 2019)

vsrini said:


> Yes but mine was Software Engineer so wondering what is this about? Emailed CO hopefully they will revert soon.
> 
> I submitted on 29th July with ( 65+5 points)


Are you onshore?


----------



## vsrini (Oct 11, 2018)

praveensiva said:


> Are you onshore?


Yes.


----------



## vsrini (Oct 11, 2018)

vsrini said:


> Yes but mine was Software Engineer so wondering what is this about? Emailed CO hopefully they will revert soon.
> 
> I submitted on 29th July with ( 65+5 points)


Update: 

CO confirmed it as a system error and corrected it. No "Evidence of Registration" is required for "Software Engineer"


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Do we know any trend or average turn around time to get the FINAL invite , once we submit the documents in response of pre-invite ?

One to two weeks or days ?


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

my friends and I applied from offshore, their cases were handled by the same CO and mine was with another. They got their final invites after two days while I have been waiting for more than two weeks without no response or contact from my CO. The only difference between us I have found so far is that I am single while my friends are not.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

vsrini said:


> Update:
> 
> CO confirmed it as a system error and corrected it. No "Evidence of Registration" is required for "Software Engineer"


Who is your CO? Did you submit the application?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Do we know any trend or average turn around time to get the FINAL invite , once we submit the documents in response of pre-invite ?
> 
> One to two weeks or days ?


Depends on the CO entirely. Usual wait time is between 10-20 days for offshore and less than 10 days for onshore... For offshore its on CO that how clearly he/she clears the case as similar dates some have been invited while other pending.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

*QLD Removed IT Occupations from 190/491 list*

Apparently, QLD has removed the majority of IT occupations from its list. These occupations won't be invited when QLD reopens in the coming weeks. Bad news for IT guys depending on QLD for invites.

https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...from-qsol-when-bsmq-skilled-program-re-opens/


----------



## singh_priti (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi my preinvite was on 24th Oct, paid fee on 28th Oct n got final invite on 31st Oct.

My details; Offshore, 70 + 5, for 241411
All the best.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

mailgrvc said:


> Apparently, QLD has removed the majority of IT occupations from its list. These occupations won't be invited when QLD reopens in the coming weeks. Bad news for IT guys depending on QLD for invites.
> 
> https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...from-qsol-when-bsmq-skilled-program-re-opens/


Yes also removed onshore Accountants and auditors 
And pro-rata Engineering occupations
Seems tough way ahead.
Thanks


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

singh_priti said:


> Hi my preinvite was on 24th Oct, paid fee on 28th Oct n got final invite on 31st Oct.
> 
> My details; Offshore, 70 + 5, for 241411
> All the best.


congrats to you! I submitted and paid from offshore with 75+5 on 29th Oct but has been waiting still, I got preinvite the same day you did.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

singh_priti said:


> Hi my preinvite was on 24th Oct, paid fee on 28th Oct n got final invite on 31st Oct.
> 
> My details; Offshore, 70 + 5, for 241411
> All the best.


thats great. congrats. who was your CO?


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

I had applied for 261311 with 75+5 points for 190 visa to all states on Jul-12th. Why is QLd inviting people who applied later on 29 or 30 July instead of clearing the applicants who applied earlier?

Do all states follow same method? it is an unfair method of invitation. Not first application gets invited first? It is very difficult to track so many states and apply on the exact date of their opening. 

No idea why this Australia visa program has so many twists and mismanagement.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

kvraghavaiah said:


> I had applied for 261311 with 75+5 points for 190 visa to all states on Jul-12th. Why is QLd inviting people who applied later on 29 or 30 July instead of clearing the applicants who applied earlier?
> 
> Do all states follow same method? it is an unfair method of invitation. Not first application gets invited first? It is very difficult to track so many states and apply on the exact date of their opening.
> 
> No idea why this Australia visa program has so many twists and mismanagement.


Have you chosen queensland as your first preference? In your EOI?
Because it's requirement of Queensland. Mentioned on their website...
And Moreover, queensalnd was opened for 2 days i.e 29-30July and you have submitted on 12th July when programme was closed so that is also one of the reasons that your EOI hasn't been picked.
And every state has different method...and have to track individually.
Hope this might clear your confusion.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kvraghavaiah said:


> I had applied for 261311 with 75+5 points for 190 visa to all states on Jul-12th. Why is QLd inviting people who applied later on 29 or 30 July instead of clearing the applicants who applied earlier?
> 
> Do all states follow same method? it is an unfair method of invitation. Not first application gets invited first? It is very difficult to track so many states and apply on the exact date of their opening.
> 
> No idea why this Australia visa program has so many twists and mismanagement.


States don’t have to invite based on the seniority of dates and points
Otherwise there would be no need for a 190, it would be identical to 189

The states can invite any applicant they like irrespective of his points and when he submitted the EOI ignoring those in the same Anzsco code with higher points and earlier date of effect

Cheers


----------



## mindandsoul (Nov 11, 2019)

I recently browsed BSMQ website for info about 190 and 491. I found that due to high number of applications few occupations are removed from QSOL. Some of them are ICT business analyst, System Analyst, Software engineer, Software and applications programmer etc. It is clearly mentioned in the website stating that due to a high demand and quota being met for the following occupations, they will be removed from the QSOLâ€™s, when the skilled program re-opens in the coming weeks. The entire skilled program will re-open for both subclass 190 and subclass 491 visas. The exact date of the skilled program re-opening is yet to be confirmed.
Is there any chance that they add the occupations again in December or Jan 2020? Do they have a monthly quota or a yearly quota of number of applications to be processed under certain occupation? Please clarify.


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

kvraghavaiah said:


> I had applied for 261311 with 75+5 points for 190 visa to all states on Jul-12th. Why is QLd inviting people who applied later on 29 or 30 July instead of clearing the applicants who applied earlier?
> 
> Do all states follow same method? it is an unfair method of invitation. Not first application gets invited first? It is very difficult to track so many states and apply on the exact date of their opening.
> 
> No idea why this Australia visa program has so many twists and mismanagement.


Unlike 189, for 190/489/491 every state has their own nomination process, so you must follow the instructions shown on their website if you don't want to miss your precious chance to get an ITA.

Following a state's processes and instructions also indicates your interest (and subsequently your commitment) to the state. For QLD, you must have done what they told you when they opened the program, that is to create a totally new EOI with state preference is QLD and submit it in 29th and 30th July.

I created my EOI long before for QLD, but everyday I went onto their website to check if there is any updates especially during Jul I did it more frequently. On 29th I had to create a whole new one and submit it as instructed by the state.

Hope this explains your concern, and good luck with your opportunities in the future.


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> Have you chosen queensland as your first preference? In your EOI?
> Because it's requirement of Queensland. Mentioned on their website...
> And Moreover, queensalnd was opened for 2 days i.e 29-30July and you have submitted on 12th July when programme was closed so that is also one of the reasons that your EOI hasn't been picked.
> And every state has different method...and have to track individually.
> ...


I had applied 190 EOI for all states together on July 12th.


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

tinnguyent said:


> Unlike 189, for 190/489/491 every state has their own nomination process, so you must follow the instructions shown on their website if you don't want to miss your precious chance to get an ITA.
> 
> Following a state's processes and instructions also indicates your interest (and subsequently your commitment) to the state. For QLD, you must have done what they told you when they opened the program, that is to create a totally new EOI with state preference is QLD and submit it in 29th and 30th July.
> 
> ...


I was following All states in the beginning of July. But, it required regular visit to ever site, since all states were giving less information or ambigous information until last minute. So, i stopped following aggressively. And this happened. One great chance missed. Now i have to do a great fight to get some visa of Australia.


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

mindandsoul said:


> I recently browsed BSMQ website for info about 190 and 491. I found that due to high number of applications few occupations are removed from QSOL. Some of them are ICT business analyst, System Analyst, Software engineer, Software and applications programmer etc. It is clearly mentioned in the website stating that due to a high demand and quota being met for the following occupations, they will be removed from the QSOLâ€™s, when the skilled program re-opens in the coming weeks. The entire skilled program will re-open for both subclass 190 and subclass 491 visas. The exact date of the skilled program re-opening is yet to be confirmed.
> Is there any chance that they add the occupations again in December or Jan 2020? Do they have a monthly quota or a yearly quota of number of applications to be processed under certain occupation? Please clarify.


Very very unlikely, this has been filled for the 2019/20 year already.

This is based on past years invitation and they have removed some ICT occupations and those were never added back until the new financial year.


----------



## organicbeatbox (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi All,

I am pretty new to this whole PR process so I have a couple of questions with regards to the BSMQ criteria. Apologize if this might have been addressed in the earlier post. In the website it states the following criteria :

1) Provide evidence of full-time post-qualification employment (minimum of 35 hours per week) in your nominated occupation for the past 6 months in Queensland (190 visa) IMMEDIATELY prior to EOI submission. 
2) Provide evidence of ongoing employment with a Queensland employer registered in Australia for a further 12 months (minimum of 35 hours per week)

How do I provide this evidence prior to EOI submission? From my understanding, EOI skillselect does not have any option to upload documents. I just want to ensure I have the right documents before it re-opens.

Thanks heaps !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

organicbeatbox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am pretty new to this whole PR process so I have a couple of questions with regards to the BSMQ criteria. Apologize if this might have been addressed in the earlier post. In the website it states the following criteria :
> 
> ...


You don’t have to actually provide the document at this stage 
It only means that you should have that evidence available to be eligible
So if you are submitting the EOI say on 1st dec 2019, then you should have evidence of having been employed atleast from 1st June 2019 and confirmation from your employer that you will remain employed for the next 12 months at least , both in QLD

Cheers


----------



## organicbeatbox (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks for the speedy response NB! So I reckon the confirmation can be in a form of a letter from either my HR or manager?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

organicbeatbox said:


> Thanks for the speedy response NB! So I reckon the confirmation can be in a form of a letter from either my HR or manager?


Yes.better if from HR and on official letter head

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## organicbeatbox (Mar 21, 2019)

Excellent. Thank you !!


----------



## vsrini (Oct 11, 2018)

Today we received the QLD 190 nomination. Below is the summary of timeline. 

EOI - 29/07/2019
Pre invite 06/11/2019
Docs submission: 08/11/2019
Re-submission for one rejected document 14/11/2019
Invite : 15/11/2019.

Hope people who are waiting will receive positive outcome soon. 

Thanks,


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

vsrini said:


> Today we received the QLD 190 nomination. Below is the summary of timeline.
> 
> EOI - 29/07/2019
> Pre invite 06/11/2019
> ...


Same here. Just received the ITA few mins back. Details are in signature.


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

tinnguyent said:


> congrats to you! I submitted and paid from offshore with 75+5 on 29th Oct but has been waiting still, I got preinvite the same day you did.




I’m the same as you mate, still waiting. 

We heard some good news from other mates here today so hope we’re getting it soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Congrat guys!

QLD has stopped inviting now and is focusing on sending all nominations by this week and next week to open 190 & 491 on time, so expect your ITA very soon!


----------



## akaul (May 10, 2016)

Pls add me to what's up group..i am starting my visa file for skill assessment first.
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Vishnu066 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Any idea if they are sending invite for offshore applicants too or only for onshore? 

Thanks,
Vishnu


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Vishnu066 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Any idea if they are sending invite for offshore applicants too or only for onshore?
> 
> ...


They have stopped sending new invites as of 14 November 2019 after processing the previously submitted EOIs. So the only invites they are sending now is ITA (visa nomination) to the people who had submitted the state application after invite. 

They will open it in near future but some occupations from ICT and Engineering have been removed.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi all,

New here so figured I'd share my info and see if anyone else was similar. Currently living and working in QLD so the 190 is all I can apply for at this stage with my occupation.

Points as of 17/11: 70+5 (Age: 25, Work Experience: 15+5, Qualifications: 15, being single: 10)
ANZSCO: 224999 Information & Organisation Professional nec
Skills Assessment: 11/11/19 - positive, 8.15 years overseas + 1 year onshore
English Test: 17/11/19 (today) - waiting on score next week. Native English speaker from USA, expect Proficient at least. If not, will stick to Competent

A few questions:
1) Does anyone know where we can find older versions of the Queensland Skilled Occupation List? I see from BSMQ website that "some occupations have been removed" however I don't know what list they're pulling from? I know my ANZSCO was up there on 29 July for a second before they shut the whole thing down, but I don't know if it'll be back on there

2) Have people been invited with 75 points? I think the pool will be much higher given now everybody has +10 due to relationship status (assuming most are single or married to Australian partner)

3) Any indication on when QLD will re-open?

Hope to hear from you all soon!


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

mfh5001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New here so figured I'd share my info and see if anyone else was similar. Currently living and working in QLD so the 190 is all I can apply for at this stage with my occupation.
> 
> ...



Hello

1) Please see whether ur occupation is in the list or not. This list was published on July 29, 2019. If your occupation is in this list (QSOL), I believe, u will get the opportunity to apply at least.

2) QLD state nomination does not solely depend on your point. But, so many factors like yours being an onshore applicant, which should have thr utmost priority if you have achieved all the minimum criteria. I have seen ppl getting invited with 65 points.

3) The date is yet to be confirmed. I believe It will open b4 the 1st week of December.


Thanks


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

nsleamon said:


> Hello
> 
> 1) Please see whether ur occupation is in the list or not. This list was published on July 29, 2019. If your occupation is in this list (QSOL), I believe, u will get the opportunity to apply at least.
> 
> ...


Hi mate - where did you get this list? This doesn't seem to be available anywhere on the website. Also my occupation (224999) was for sure on the Onsore list in July but not on yours so you may be using an old one, or maybe this was for offshore?

Thanks for the feedback; hopefully will be able to apply soon.


----------



## czianczia28 (Apr 15, 2019)

Hello mates! I have a clarification, how long did you guys wait for the NER and RPEQ registration? Do I need to have it prior to EOI or is it okay to apply after pre-invite? Your inputs will be highly appreciated.


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

mfh5001 said:


> Hi mate - where did you get this list? This doesn't seem to be available anywhere on the website. Also my occupation (224999) was for sure on the Onsore list in July but not on yours so you may be using an old one, or maybe this was for offshore?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback; hopefully will be able to apply soon.


Someone downloaded it from thr website and shared it r8 after the opening of state nomination back on July 29, 2019.....I saved it on my PC for future needs....but, I don't know anything about the onshore list.....If you are sure that your occupation was on that list, thr is absolutely nothing to worry about......

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

QLD is prone to bushfire.Is there any future going there?


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

emios88 said:


> QLD is prone to bushfire.Is there any future going there?


Is thr any future in NSW? Both NSW and QLD are affected by the ongoing Bushfire as of my knowledge.....sorry for making this lame question..... I just felt curious to ask you after seeing your location (Sydney) in ur profile......


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

nsleamon said:


> Is thr any future in NSW? Both NSW and QLD are affected by the ongoing Bushfire as of my knowledge.....sorry for making this lame question..... I just felt curious to ask you after seeing your location (Sydney) in ur profile......


QLD and NSW are big states with vast lands of forest unoccupied. Fire and floods are a common phenomenon in these states every year. Though there is an impact on the locals however it is nothing compared to what we face in India/Pakistan/Bangladesh every year.

These states are completely safe and flourishing and you should not have any doubts about the future. I suggest you read the news and keep yourself up to date about the recent developments.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

nsleamon said:


> emios88 said:
> 
> 
> > QLD is prone to bushfire.Is there any future going there?
> ...


How bushfire is co-relate to migration processor process?


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

mailgrvc said:


> QLD and NSW are big states with vast lands of forest unoccupied. Fire and floods are a common phenomenon in these states every year. Though there is an impact on the locals however it is nothing compared to what we face in India/Pakistan/Bangladesh every year.
> 
> These states are completely safe and flourishing and you should not have any doubts about the future. I suggest you read the news and keep yourself up to date about the recent developments.


Haha, I'm pretty sure that's a sarcastic question from him.


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

mailgrvc said:


> QLD and NSW are big states with vast lands of forest unoccupied. Fire and floods are a common phenomenon in these states every year. Though there is an impact on the locals however it is nothing compared to what we face in India/Pakistan/Bangladesh every year.
> 
> These states are completely safe and flourishing and you should not have any doubts about the future. I suggest you read the news and keep yourself up to date about the recent developments.


Thanks a lot, brother......


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

Any good news today on your ITAs guys? I’m prepared for another week of wait already lol. Today is 3 weeks since the day I submitted (offshore) my application and nearly 4 weeks since invitation. I guess my CO has kicked off her holiday.


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

tinnguyent said:


> Any good news today on your ITAs guys? Iâ€m prepared for another week of wait already lol. Today is 3 weeks since the day I submitted (offshore) my application and nearly 4 weeks since invitation. I guess my CO has kicked off her holiday.




I’m waiting too, maybe we have the same CO. However I found all my documents went from “Submitted” to “Approved”, so I think good news are close! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveensiva (Oct 17, 2019)

marzipan said:


> tinnguyent said:
> 
> 
> > Any good news today on your ITAs guys? Iâ€m prepared for another week of wait already lol. Today is 3 weeks since the day I submitted (offshore) my application and nearly 4 weeks since invitation. I guess my CO has kicked off her holiday.
> ...


Did you lodge on the 29th or October ?


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

marzipan said:


> I’m waiting too, maybe we have the same CO. However I found all my documents went from “Submitted” to “Approved”, so I think good news are close!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats! my documents status changed to Approved right after your post, submitted 29th Oct too


----------



## organicbeatbox (Mar 21, 2019)

anyone happens to have the onshore skilled list for jul'2019? i think the one attached in one of this thread is offshore list?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

organicbeatbox said:


> anyone happens to have the onshore skilled list for jul'2019? i think the one attached in one of this thread is offshore list?


I found an archived list of both onshore and offshore occupations on some migration website.
DISCLAIMER - this is from July and may or may not reflect what QLD is set to open. But this is what was available at the time.

https://www.aevcentre.com/queensland-skilled-occupation-lists-are-now-open/

I'm also not a migration agent (full disclosure).


----------



## organicbeatbox (Mar 21, 2019)

You're a star! Thank you! 

Waiting patiently for the new skilled list. Hope that would be in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

finally received ITA just a few mins back, good luck to all of you who are waiting, your invites will come soon.


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

tinnguyent said:


> finally received ITA just a few mins back, good luck to all of you who are waiting, your invites will come soon.




Congratulations! Got it too!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mswaroop30 (Oct 28, 2019)

Got my ITA as well, Docs submitted on 30th.

ICT BA - 80 +5


----------



## praveensiva (Oct 17, 2019)

mswaroop30 said:


> Got my ITA as well, Docs submitted on 30th.
> 
> ICT BA - 80 +5


Jodie is your CO?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Is there a WhatsApp group for folks applying to QLD 190/491?


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

The QLD GSM nomination program was reported to have been open for only two days in July 2019 after which it remained closed until now. 

When it's opened again, will EOIs submitted on SkillSelect before that date be considered? There must be a colossal pile of EOIs to be processed.

Or will only fresh EOIs (filed after reopening) be processed?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

*** said:


> The QLD GSM nomination program was reported to have been open for only two days in July 2019 after which it remained closed until now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely they will ask for fresh EOIs. So better keep an eye and submit it fresh when they open. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

*** said:


> The QLD GSM nomination program was reported to have been open for only two days in July 2019 after which it remained closed until now.
> 
> When it's opened again, will EOIs submitted on SkillSelect before that date be considered? There must be a colossal pile of EOIs to be processed.
> 
> Or will only fresh EOIs (filed after reopening) be processed?



Directly from the BSMQ:

Expression of Interest (EOI) – skilled migration
Applicants choosing ‘Queensland’ as their nominating state will be given preference over candidates selecting ‘ANY’ state. If a suspension period is in place, *please withhold submitting an EOI until reopening of processing. BSMQ will no longer look at previously submitted EOIs.*


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Qld is open for 190 & 491 nomination..


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Qld is open for 190 & 491 nomination..


Accountants cannot apply for it right ???

They have been removed if I am not wrong.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

BSMQ Skilled Program for both 190 & 491 has opened starting today!!!

https://migration.qld.gov.au/


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> BSMQ Skilled Program for both 190 & 491 has opened starting today!!!
> 
> https://migration.qld.gov.au/


Accountants cannot apply for it right ???

They have been removed if I am not wrong.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Mr. said:


> Accountants cannot apply for it right ???
> 
> They have been removed if I am not wrong.


Yes, Accountant is no longer on the list.


----------



## organicbeatbox (Mar 21, 2019)

hooray !


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Just submitted EOI with 95 points as my occupation was on the list! Good luck to you all!


----------



## Yulkamv (Nov 10, 2019)

Dear forum members,
I would be very grateful if you could please let me know if I can apply for the 190 visa while living in NSW? I love Queensland and have always wanted to move there but am trying to understand if people living in other states can apply?
Many thanks for your replies and time!
Cheers


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Yulkamv said:


> Dear forum members,
> I would be very grateful if you could please let me know if I can apply for the 190 visa while living in NSW? I love Queensland and have always wanted to move there but am trying to understand if people living in other states can apply?
> Many thanks for your replies and time!
> Cheers


Mate check out the website for BSMQ, there's a lot of information on there.

Essentially if you already live in Australia, you can't apply to QLD unless you currently live in QLD and have ongoing employment.

If you're offshore, there are other criteria too.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Yulkamv said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> I would be very grateful if you could please let me know if I can apply for the 190 visa while living in NSW? I love Queensland and have always wanted to move there but am trying to understand if people living in other states can apply?
> 
> ...


You would have to check QLD requirement for your job code along with NSW conditions and attached with your visa, if any. 

Usually interstate people can apply if they have the job offer for 6/12 months. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

For those who submitted EOIs today (or before), did you get an email confirming EOI submission? I didn't get anything (but I can see in my correspondence on the EOI itself that it's in "SUBMITTED" status so I'm not worried).

Thanks.


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

Submitted too! i guess lots of people are going to submit their EOI and the program will close soon again.


----------



## organicbeatbox (Mar 21, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> For those who submitted EOIs today (or before), did you get an email confirming EOI submission? I didn't get anything (but I can see in my correspondence on the EOI itself that it's in "SUBMITTED" status so I'm not worried).
> 
> Thanks.


Submitted mine! Likewise, I did not receive a confirmation email but on the EOI itself it is SUBMITTED.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

261314 Software Tester Require 80 points;

Require minimum post-qualification work experience of 5 years in accordance with ACS skills assessments

5 years experience from the skill level requirement met date from ACS assessment result?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> 261314 Software Tester Require 80 points;
> 
> Require minimum post-qualification work experience of 5 years in accordance with ACS skills assessments
> 
> ...


Yes. 5 years after the skill met date from ACS. So technically it's 7+

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi,

I got invite but while filling immi account I came to know that ACS date was incorrectly mentioned in EOI but reference number was correct. Below are the details:

1) Correct ACS Date: 29 June
2) Filled in EOI : 10 May
3) EOI Created Date : 20 July

Please advise, if I can lodge VISA and what are the chances of rejection due to it.

Thanks,
Prashant


----------



## Singh33 (Nov 26, 2019)

*Singh*

Hi there everyone,
Has anyone received QLD 190 invitation so far? 
Thanks


----------



## organicbeatbox (Mar 21, 2019)

Are there any other forms of evidence to show ongoing full-time employment besides a letter from HR?


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

Guys, what are the required documents to be submitted after receiving a pre-invite from QLD? Many thanks


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

prash205 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can correct it in the visa application not an issue. Shouldn't be an issue as far I know if it's prior to the invite. 

DHA only intention is to confirm that you had the valid points before or at the date of invite. You can wait for seniors to reply as well. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Singh33 said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> Has anyone received QLD 190 invitation so far?
> 
> Thanks


Which EOI batch? July 29-30 batch many had received including me. 

Yesterday till today afternoon would get to know in coming weeks. They literally closed the program 2 hours back so not so fast that people start getting invite now. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

organicbeatbox said:


> Are there any other forms of evidence to show ongoing full-time employment besides a letter from HR?


Salary slips, bank statements. Income tax return. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

alexng0622 said:


> Guys, what are the required documents to be submitted after receiving a pre-invite from QLD? Many thanks


It differs from onshore to offshore. When they send the invite, it includes the link to the portal where it tells what exact docs you need. Usually it's following

Commitment statement
Bank statements to prove funds
Skills assessment
PTE
Statement of service 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## organicbeatbox (Mar 21, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Salary slips, bank statements. Income tax return.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk



How do salary slips, bank statements and income tax returns provide as evidence for on-going employment for a further 12 months?

Any onshore applicants who have gone through this step please assist.

Thank you


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

And in the weirdest turn of events, QLD has closed their 190 program.

Glad I submitted my EOI yesterday in the (literal) 24 hours that it was open!

No one should have gotten their EOI invites this quickly - and if you did please let us know. But I suspect people who got invites recently are from the July batch.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

organicbeatbox said:


> How do salary slips, bank statements and income tax returns provide as evidence for on-going employment for a further 12 months?
> 
> Any onshore applicants who have gone through this step please assist.
> 
> Thank you


ah, i thought you mean current job but you were asking for 6/12 month job proof thing. For that letter from HR should be sufficient on company letterhead and contact information. 

If there is any contract which says for how long this job offer is valid, maybe you can use that instead. 

You can wait for onshore candidates to respond.


----------



## organicbeatbox (Mar 21, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> ah, i thought you mean current job but you were asking for 6/12 month job proof thing. For that letter from HR should be sufficient on company letterhead and contact information.
> 
> If there is any contract which says for how long this job offer is valid, maybe you can use that instead.
> 
> You can wait for onshore candidates to respond.


Thank you 

Yea, I would like to know what other evidences are deemed suitable.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

organicbeatbox said:


> How do salary slips, bank statements and income tax returns provide as evidence for on-going employment for a further 12 months?
> 
> Any onshore applicants who have gone through this step please assist.
> 
> Thank you


Letter from HR is sufficient (onshore resident)


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi all, hope someone can shed some light on this. I am waiting on a 489 visa from QLD so realistically, based on historical data, I should probably get my visa in 6-8 months time. I have my husband and 2 kids as dependents as well. I have a few questions once we get our visas:

1. How long do you have to make the first entry to Australia? 
2. Can I as main applicant go to Australia first? Say for the first 6 months and my husband and kids can then follow? Or do we have to go all together?
3. Once you get the 489 visa, does it specify the actual zipcode you need to stay in? I understand of course you need to only stay in regional QLD, but I know I specified a zipcode in my application.. is that where we should exactly stay or do you get the option to move to other regional zip codes?

Thanks to anyone who would answer.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mydearcheskie said:


> Hi all, hope someone can shed some light on this. I am waiting on a 489 visa from QLD so realistically, based on historical data, I should probably get my visa in 6-8 months time. I have my husband and 2 kids as dependents as well. I have a few questions once we get our visas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- Depends on the IED (initial entry date) mentioned in your grant. 

2- you all would have to make entry before IED. Rest of family can come back on immediate next flight and join you later after few months. 

3- you can move around other regional codes within QLD. Not an issue. Visa condition says you can move to other regional as well but that may require statement approval or notification. Later you can wait for seniors to confirm or people who have got the 489 visa/grant. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> 1- Depends on the IED (initial entry date) mentioned in your grant.
> 
> 2- you all would have to make entry before IED. Rest of family can come back on immediate next flight and join you later after few months.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response! I appreciate it.


----------



## kdelaque (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi all, new to this forum. I submitted my EOI yesterday QLD, 90 points, Solicitor. When would you say I could reasonably expect to get a nomination for an invite. I am already checking my emails religiously but I think I need a more realistic expectation?? TIA


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kdelaque said:


> Hi all, new to this forum. I submitted my EOI yesterday QLD, 90 points, Solicitor. When would you say I could reasonably expect to get a nomination for an invite. I am already checking my emails religiously but I think I need a more realistic expectation?? TIA


It can take from 2 days to 3 months or so. In last round QLD cleared all EOIs in 3.5 months. So be patient. Follow immi tracker for EOIs submitted in this batch to keep an eye on what occupations are getting invited and at what point. Good luck

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> It can take from 2 days to 3 months or so. In last round QLD cleared all EOIs in 3.5 months. So be patient. Follow immi tracker for EOIs submitted in this batch to keep an eye on what occupations are getting invited and at what point. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


I probably wouldn't use Immi Tracker as gospel because the states and territories may have different quotas - but could be good to use it as a generalisation. Also if you're like me, only 2 people have put my occupation on Immi Tracker (me being one of them) so I wouldn't be able to compare people with my occupation.

Unless people are being super diligent, I've seen some cases where people with 70 points are invited before people with 80 when submitted around the same time. May be a matter of "what does the state feel like on the day"?

I'm using it honestly for my own personal records but it's definitely good to see others put their stuff on there because it gives an indication as to around when QLD may start to process these.


----------



## kdelaque (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks. Patience, Patience, Patience. Seems from immitracker though that only NSW seems to be inviting. I submitted for SA 5 weeks ago and still waiting on that aswell.


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

Gus,Any invitation/pre-invite after 25/NOV round?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

alexng0622 said:


> Gus,Any invitation/pre-invite after 25/NOV round?


Waiting for Pre-invite with 90 points including state point. Occupation: Maintenance Planner.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Nothing for me yet either. I have 90+5 points.

Based on previous history (i.e. July's round), given QLD was only open for 24 hours last time (and open for shorter this time), I think QLD's strategy is to gather all of them and then sit on them for several months, possibly until right before the next list comes out. Otherwise they would have kept the lists open for a lot longer. (Just my theory and not what was actually said).

Last time they closed their whole program because the 489 was going away so they wanted to make sure they got as many of those invites out before the cut-off as possible. This time I don't think there's any such thing as the 491 is new (and still open).

Maybe they want to promote the 491 and will treat that as priority? Has to be the case because there is NO WAY (in my opinion) that they could have received so many EOIs for the 190 in 22 hours that prompted them to shut down their ENTIRE program.

In any case I'm HOPING for invites in the next month, but the pessimist in me probably thinks they'll come in some time in the first half of 2020.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> Nothing for me yet either. I have 90+5 points.
> 
> Based on previous history (i.e. July's round), given QLD was only open for 24 hours last time (and open for shorter this time), I think QLD's strategy is to gather all of them and then sit on them for several months, possibly until right before the next list comes out. Otherwise they would have kept the lists open for a lot longer. (Just my theory and not what was actually said).
> 
> ...


Not too sure about that. Last time, they opened for only 2 days and received well over *2000* EOIs (yes, not 200, 2000), so it's understandable that they closed 190 after just 1 day now.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Not too sure about that. Last time, they opened for only 2 days and received well over *2000* EOIs (yes, not 200, 2000), so it's understandable that they closed 190 after just 1 day now.


Yikes - ok well then I stand corrected. Those people must have been like me, where my EOI was waiting to be submitted so once they did open all people had to do was click the button.

If QLD were to keep their list open continuously, they possibly wouldn't have this issue in the future (as they can have a steady stream come through).


----------



## Siva7788 (Nov 12, 2019)

HI,

Question regarding spouse employment:
My wife is primary applicant and i am dependent. Can i work anywhere in Australia if she has 489 grant from QLD ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Siva7788 said:


> HI,
> 
> Question regarding spouse employment:
> My wife is primary applicant and i am dependent. Can i work anywhere in Australia if she has 489 grant from QLD ?
> ...


The grant will have conditions 8539 and 8549 - meaning you can't live and work outside those post codes.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ions/see-your-visa-conditions?product=489-37#

Cheers


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

hamza-93 said:


> The grant will have conditions 8539 and 8549 - meaning you can't live and work outside those post codes.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ions/see-your-visa-conditions?product=489-37#
> 
> Cheers


That is where all the confusion is. Condition 8539 states the candidates need to stay and work in the specified regional area which is the list of regional areas of all Australia. Nowhere there is a mention of regional area of the sponsored state. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...d-regional-provisional-489/regional-postcodes

This has become an absolute grey area that states can use in their favor any time as per their whims and fancies.


----------



## Siva7788 (Nov 12, 2019)

*Siva*

Thank you, 
Is this condition for both primary and dependent ? I heard from a consultancy that only Primary needs to fulfill this condition and depend is not required to do.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Straight from the horse's mouth (BSMQ) who look after state nominations (on a Facebook message I sent them):

"Processing time (for the 190) is around 8 weeks. We only have limited 190 quota left so there is no guarantee you will receive an invitation. Please look at alternative migration options and not expect or rely solely on state nomination."

A few things:
1) Venting here - I think it's actually quite rude of them to say "look at alternative migration options" when some of us (i.e. me) have occupations ONLY on the 190 list. Other states won't accept my application since I live in QLD so this literally is the only option. I realise they're covering themselves when they say that and are trying to set expectations, but still not a great thing to say to someone who IS relying on this.

2) I wonder if "we only have a limited 190 quota left" is referring to the list that was open in July. I'd have thought this would have been looked at when they re-opened their skilled occupation list in November for 24 hours.

3) I would suspect that they go by points and DOE (i.e. they open the list at 3pm, and if you submitted at 3:30pm vs. 4:00pm that day with the same points, they take the 3:30 one in to account first). Maybe someone correct me if I'm wrong?

Anyway, hope this clears up some questions people have about when to possibly expect an invite...my guess is end of January based on what they said.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What about 491 quota as they are still accepting EOI from almost all occupations in SOL. And what about the processing time for assessing EOI to send an invitation to applicants?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Moincue said:


> What about 491 quota as they are still accepting EOI from almost all occupations in SOL. And what about the processing time for assessing EOI to send an invitation to applicants?


Didn't ask.


----------



## organicbeatbox (Mar 21, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth (BSMQ) who look after state nominations (on a Facebook message I sent them):
> 
> "Processing time (for the 190) is around 8 weeks. We only have limited 190 quota left so there is no guarantee you will receive an invitation. Please look at alternative migration options and not expect or rely solely on state nomination."
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. This is indeed worrying. Lets just hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

I saw on Immitracker (based on one person's self-reported record so maybe take this with a grain of salt) that QLD has begun issuing invitations for state nomination based on people who submitted 25/11 or 26/11. The one record on Immitracker indicated the person had 95 points before SS and got the invitation 7 days after the EOI was submitted.

*SPECULATION TIME SO INTERPRET THE BELOW HOWEVER YOU'D LIKE:*
If this were true, this tells me one thing for certain (which I think we all know): QLD is going for highest points first, no matter when the EOI was submitted.

My personal thought - I have 90+5 and submitted on 25/11 at 3:30pm (about 30 minutes after they posted on their social media that it was up and ready) so they're possibly not looking by when the EOI was submitted initially. The fact that this person submitted on 26/11 with higher points indicates they're _probably_ going down the list by # of points.

With that said, I could be (and possibly am) very wrong with this assumption. Maybe they're looking at all the 100's first, and then 95's, and then if they've not hit their quota, the 90's, 85's, and so on.

Let's see, and maybe if anyone on this thread has applied and not put their stuff on Immitracker, could be good for others to see what's happening? (Although I don't take Immitracker as gospel because the states can do whatever they heck they want...)


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

mfh5001 said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth (BSMQ) who look after state nominations (on a Facebook message I sent them):
> 
> "Processing time (for the 190) is around 8 weeks. We only have limited 190 quota left so there is no guarantee you will receive an invitation. Please look at alternative migration options and not expect or rely solely on state nomination."
> 
> ...




I am only sharing my opinion: The message that they have replied to you is a generic reply. You know so many worried applicants are asking the same question through social media and thr website. And, don't lose your hope until the last day of 8th week. Your case seems very promising to me and I strongly believe they will nominate you. 

Wish you all the best.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Are you guys talking about QLD 190 or 491? What about the invitation of 491? Any update....


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Moincue said:


> Are you guys talking about QLD 190 or 491? What about the invitation of 491? Any update....


I'm referring only to 190. 

491 is still open for QLD so I reckon people can keep submitting until they close it.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks . What I wanted to know is that do they start inviting 491 applicant within this timeframe or they will do it once the 491 application is closed?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Moincue said:


> Thanks . What I wanted to know is that do they start inviting 491 applicant within this timeframe or they will do it once the 491 application is closed?


They can do both. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## kdelaque (Nov 26, 2019)

Received pre-invite today, submitted EOI on 25 November 2019, 90 points, solicitor


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

kdelaque said:


> Received pre-invite today, submitted EOI on 25 November 2019, 90 points, solicitor


Congrats! Did you have 90 points before the state sponsorship or with it?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Pre-invite for 190 or 491?


----------



## swapnil5137 (Nov 20, 2019)

I got an invite too for QLD, 95 points including state select.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

swapnil5137 said:


> I got an invite too for QLD, 95 points including state select.


190 or 491? I have 90+5 too so hoping I can get one too soon.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

190 or 491?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Did they start inviting SC491 EOI?


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Moincue said:


> Did they start inviting SC491 EOI?


I haven’t heard of any yet.. when did you apply? Points etc..?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I have submitted 491 EOI on 26th November for Maintenance Planner (Offshore) with 90 points including ss.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

I heard they have started issuing invites for 491 (a friend of mine applied and got an invite). I don't know how many points.

What I'd love to know is if they started issuing invites for 190 yet.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What is the occupation of your friend and points?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Moincue said:


> What is the occupation of your friend and points?


As stated before I have no clue what the points are.
Occupation is Medical Scientist.


----------



## swapnil5137 (Nov 20, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> 190 or 491? I have 90+5 too so hoping I can get one too soon.


It’s a 190


----------



## swapnil5137 (Nov 20, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> 190 or 491? I have 90+5 too so hoping I can get one too soon.


Hopefully you will get the invite soon.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

swapnil5137 said:


> Hopefully you will get the invite soon.


Thanks Swapnil, and congratulations to you.

What was your points breakdown? Do you have 90+5, or 95+5?


----------



## praveen91 (Dec 17, 2019)

Is there anyone who got qld 190 pre invitation?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What about QLD491 pre-invite regarding submitted EOI after 25th November?Anybody got it?


----------



## Mustafaslr (Dec 6, 2019)

mohamednabil88 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need your advice regarding my case.
> 
> ...



Is it possible to get skill assessment as a civil engineer fro EA, then apply for BPEQ of Queensland as a structural engineer?

Pls advise


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Received my 491 yesterday from QLD


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

When did you submit your EOI? Occupation code? Points score?Offshore or Onshore?


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Moincue said:


> When did you submit your EOI? Occupation code? Points score?Offshore or Onshore?


6th December. 
Secondary School Teacher 241411
85 (with SS)
Onshore


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I have submitted my 491 EOI on 26th Nov but no invitation yet....


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Moincue said:


> I have submitted my 491 EOI on 26th Nov but no invitation yet....


I’m guessing your offshore? Seems they are prioritising onshore applicants


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Got my invitation yesterday (19/12)
Submitted my documents on 19/12
Received ITA today (20/12).

I guess BSMQ is doing everything before the holidays.

I'm onshore and applied for 190.

Wishing you all a great holiday season!


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Got my invitation yesterday (19/12)
> Submitted my documents on 19/12
> Received ITA today (20/12).
> 
> ...


Same as me.. happy holidays!!


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Molboro said:


> Same as me.. happy holidays!!


Congrats mate! Christmas came early I guess!
(Side note not sure if you got the ITA yet but those forms and this application is NO JOKE)


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Molboro said:
> 
> 
> > Same as me.. happy holidays!!
> ...


Did my application yesterday and finished it with immi account today. As I’m onshore I had most of the stuff already. Thankfully 

Congrats buddy


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I have submitted 491 EOI from offshore and still confused whether I will be invited or not?


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Moincue said:


> I have submitted 491 EOI from offshore and still confused whether I will be invited or not?


There’s no way to tell unfortunately. Not everyone who puts an application in will actually get invited


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Molboro said:


> Moincue said:
> 
> 
> > I have submitted my 491 EOI on 26th Nov but no invitation yet....
> ...


This is rumour because thye haven't officially announced that Priority will be given to Onshore applicants and if so then they will mention remarks beside on occupation list..
Plus.. In QLD list for onshore and offshore is different
So this is assumption only


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Molboro said:


> Did my application yesterday and finished it with immi account today. As I’m onshore I had most of the stuff already. Thankfully
> 
> Congrats buddy


Yep I have everything ready (except police clearances and medical) but have to get it all certified by a JP. Just finished the Form 80 which was possibly the most time-consuming document I've ever worked on (tracking 95(!) line items of travel).

Did you upload everything certified and pay? Or you just gonna upload everything later?


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Molboro said:
> 
> 
> > Did my application yesterday and finished it with immi account today. As I’m onshore I had most of the stuff already. Thankfully
> ...


I already had everything certified from my previous visa. So just uploaded everything and paid. That travel thing is hell!!! I don’t have fb and have a new passport so couldn’t remember half the places I went too. Luckily the other half does


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

Looking for some guidance. I am a doctor loving and working in northern Brisbane/southern Sunshine Coast for a medical depositing service. I am looking at my PR options as my 457 expires in September.

For the 190 I have 90 points. Is it feasible to expect to be able to get an invite to the 190 in 2020 given all this? Does anyone know where I can find the specific requirements for my job? (General practitioner)


----------



## Zee77 (Nov 20, 2019)

Moincue said:


> What about 491 quota as they are still accepting EOI from almost all occupations in SOL. And what about the processing time for assessing EOI to send an invitation to applicants?


Are they also accepting for 261313 software engineer code?


----------



## swapnil5137 (Nov 20, 2019)

Ciaran88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for some guidance. I am a doctor loving and working in northern Brisbane/southern Sunshine Coast for a medical depositing service. I am looking at my PR options as my 457 expires in September.
> 
> For the 190 I have 90 points. Is it feasible to expect to be able to get an invite to the 190 in 2020 given all this? Does anyone know where I can find the specific requirements for my job? (General practitioner)


Hey,
I think you could also qualify for 491 and with the extra points, you might get the invite sooner next year. As for 190, it’s closed till July 2020, who knows what might change by then? I hope it’s a favourable change for everyone.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Anyone get invites this week? My guess is probably few since it was the first week back but nevertheless good to check.


----------



## alexlee (Jul 24, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Anyone get invites this week? My guess is probably few since it was the first week back but nevertheless good to check.


Hi,
do you know is there anyone got 491 invitation from QLD? thanks


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

alexlee said:


> mfh5001 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone get invites this week? My guess is probably few since it was the first week back but nevertheless good to check.
> ...


I did a few weeks back


----------



## alexlee (Jul 24, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Anyone get invites this week? My guess is probably few since it was the first week back but nevertheless good to check.





Molboro said:


> I did a few weeks back


When you log EOI and when you got it. thanks


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

alexlee said:


> mfh5001 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone get invites this week? My guess is probably few since it was the first week back but nevertheless good to check.
> ...


Lodged 6th December
Invited 12th


----------



## kamboj.chetan18 (Jul 6, 2019)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## olystic (Jul 5, 2018)

Have you applied


----------



## dgsay (Dec 11, 2019)

Any one from post graduate stream ?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Anyone got SC491 pre-invite from QLD in Offshore category?


----------



## olystic (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello I got pre invited


----------



## alexlee (Jul 24, 2019)

Molboro said:


> Lodged 6th December
> Invited 12th


Wow, congratulation bro, could you please share your case such as occupation, English point, and point?
Thanks.


----------



## alexlee (Jul 24, 2019)

olystic said:


> Hello I got pre invited


Congratulation! Could you please share your case such as occupation, English point, and point? you have logged EOI for QLD, right?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

olystic said:


> Hello I got pre invited


When y got pre-invited?And what’s your point and occupation?


----------



## olystic (Jul 5, 2018)

Logded EOI 27th Nov. Pre invitation 11th Dec. Occupation: fitter (general) English point competent. General point 75 including 491 ss. Paid for nomination 22nd Dec. Waiting for Nomination


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

olystic said:


> Logded EOI 27th Nov. Pre invitation 11th Dec. Occupation: fitter (general) English point competent. General point 75 including 491 ss. Paid for nomination 22nd Dec. Waiting for Nomination


Are you from offshore or onshore?


----------



## olystic (Jul 5, 2018)

Offshore


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

No good news in this group for a while !


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Anyone got invitation in January under offshore occupation in sc491 from QLD?


----------



## mechengg (Jan 21, 2020)

*MechEngg*

Hi,

Seeking some advise on 190 Visa for QLD

I'm a mechanical engineer, with one year experience in my field in Brisbane QLD. I have 85 points in total (5 points less due to age - under 25), and put in my EOI on 25th November when the list was open. 

Awaiting pre invite/ invite now. Does anyone else know of any similar case to mine? 

What are the chances of me getting the pre-invite for 190? Getting anxious as I have only until july 2020 till my current TR visa expires. 

Would appreciate any advise/ guidance. Thanks in advance


----------



## olystic (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi please I need urgent help
How do I make research about Toowoomba in Queensland my Offshore committment statement form was rejected because of the following reasons
Approved:


3. Settlement Funds Declaration Form approved on 21/01/2020
4. Bank Statement (personal) approved on 21/01/2020
2. Skills Assessment approved on 21/01/2020

Rejected:

7. Offshore Commitment Statement rejected with the note - These answers need to be more specific/detailed, You need to do more research. For example, question 3 - Employment opportunities for your nominated occupation. Your answer doesn't reflect the question. Form must be also signed.
491 - Application Form rejected with the note - Application must be signed


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

olystic said:


> Hi please I need urgent help
> How do I make research about Toowoomba in Queensland my Offshore committment statement form was rejected because of the following reasons
> Approved:
> 
> ...


It clearly says that you need to improve the employment section. Have you done enough search to figure out how many jobs for your occupation are available in that area? Is there any particular company you would like to target. Does you satisfy majority requirement of jobs in your skilled area. Stuff like that you need to improve. Seek, indeed, LinkedIn, govt jobs etc. Search it all. 

You also didn't sign the application not sure why. That's a basic mistake. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

olystic said:


> Hi please I need urgent help
> How do I make research about Toowoomba in Queensland my Offshore committment statement form was rejected because of the following reasons
> Approved:
> 
> ...



You need to be more specific on each of the questions in commitment form...for example,

1_Employment Section: Name of Industries or running mega projects in Toowoomba that is inline your occupation and experience....How many vacancies are available r8 now making the reference of seek, indeed, jora.....
2_Living: Specify the exact area/s where u r intending to relocate.....make some example against your desire....such as close proximity from govt school for your child, avg house rent for the size of you family.
3_Living Cost: specify each cost such as house rent, internet bill, water bill, gas bill, and all other utility expenses including your one-time investment costings such as Vehicle purchase, furniture, ect......sum up all these......and thn make a balance of these costs and the liquid money that u have to prove u can easily survive without any job and stuff in worse case scenario.....
4_Community: If you already know someone thr, mention thr address and number....Also state how Toowoomba's regional council and multicultural society will help you adapting thr culture quicker......

Hope it helps......


----------



## garapatihk (Feb 21, 2018)

Friends, Plesae clarify below doubt...
Before sending the invitation, QLD team cross compare the experience claimed in EOI and experience recognized in MSA report?

My case: I submitted my EOI on 25th Nov, 8 years of experience claimed, but my MSA report (old one) recognized only 6years.

Later I applied for secondary assessment and received a new MSA report last month with 8+yrs of experience.


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

garapatihk said:


> Friends, Plesae clarify below doubt...
> Before sending the invitation, QLD team cross compare the experience claimed in EOI and experience recognized in MSA report?
> 
> My case: I submitted my EOI on 25th Nov, 8 years of experience claimed, but my MSA report (old one) recognized only 6years.
> ...


What is your occupation?


----------



## garapatihk (Feb 21, 2018)

233214, Structural Engineers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

garapatihk said:


> 233214, Structural Engineers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously they will crosscheck.....

The points rewarded against 6 years and 8 years are different.....

But, the good thing is that if, by any chance, you haven't submitted the MSA Experience Report, which is not a mandatory requirement, but your organizational experience certificates do, you are out of danger.....

However, if you already submit that old MSA doc and claim 8 years of experience, please call/mail them immediately b4 they find it out....Any false claim in EOI leads to rejection in general......


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

garapatihk said:


> 233214, Structural Engineers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Also, requesting you to consult with a good MARA agent to find a way forward......


----------



## olystic (Jul 5, 2018)

A company wants to send the Queensland migration body that one has an investment worth 10mio but they don't want to issue in by hand.

They need an address to officially send to.
What address would that be?


----------



## olystic (Jul 5, 2018)

A bank wants to write them about my investments with a company but they want it official and not to be given by hand.

Where would they address it to?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Any new pre invitations from QLD for 190 ? no update for long time in this forum


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What about 491 quota as they are still accepting EOI from almost all occupations in SOL (onshore and offshore)? And what about the processing time for assessing EOI to send an invitation to applicants?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Moincue said:


> What about 491 quota as they are still accepting EOI from almost all occupations in SOL (onshore and offshore)? And what about the processing time for assessing EOI to send an invitation to applicants?


Yes for qld 491 is open and 190 is closed.
And there is no fix time frame for EOI assessment you have to submit and wait until you have been invited
Thanks.


----------



## Samaral (Feb 20, 2020)

*Qld 491*

Hi, just few questions.

1.How long does it take for approval from BSMQ after pre- invite??

2. Do they send an approval email or invitation from skillselect directly?

3. How long does it take for invitation from skill select once approved from BSmQ?


4. Is it possible to get a bridging visa for 491 as soon as I lodge my application in skill select?


----------



## NikhilMoudgil (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi. I have submitted EOI for QLD 190 ON 26 Nov for 254415 (registered nurse critical emergency) with 80 points an offshore applicant. how long should I wait for the invitation? Is there any possibility to get the 190 invitation?

Do you know any applicant with same profile who got the invitation, if yes, then with how many points.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

NikhilMoudgil said:


> Hi. I have submitted EOI for QLD 190 ON 26 Nov for 254415 (registered nurse critical emergency) with 80 points an offshore applicant. how long should I wait for the invitation? Is there any possibility to get the 190 invitation?
> 
> Do you know any applicant with same profile who got the invitation, if yes, then with how many points.


QLD has given only few invites for 190/491
Till now many people are waiting..


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Samaral said:


> Hi, just few questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- from few hours to 4 weeks. Usually they do process the state application within 10-15 working days. 

2- they send both. You will get both emails few mins apart where QLD email with skillselect link arrives first followed by skillselect email. 

3- should be few mins. For QLD it's instant atleast. 

4- if you mean EOI then no, assuming you are onshore. You can only get bridging visa once you lodge the visa application itself. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NikhilMoudgil said:


> Hi. I have submitted EOI for QLD 190 ON 26 Nov for 254415 (registered nurse critical emergency) with 80 points an offshore applicant. how long should I wait for the invitation? Is there any possibility to get the 190 invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any applicant with same profile who got the invitation, if yes, then with how many points.


Until they announce that they are finished with 190 invites and won't send any invites now, till then you have hope. Once they do, they will ask you to submit new application once they open again in July or earlier. 

Haven't seen anyone on this thread if I am not mistaken. Check immitracker, there you may have some data you are looking for. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Samaral (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks, just one quick question. Does BSMQ contact the employer by email or call or neither in order to verify the documents?


----------



## Samaral (Feb 20, 2020)

Molboro said:


> alexlee said:
> 
> 
> > mfh5001 said:
> ...



Hi, how long did it take for BSMQ to approve and send ITA for you?


----------



## Samaral (Feb 20, 2020)

olystic said:


> Offshore


Hi, did you get your ITA?? How many days after your application did you get it?


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi guys, just wondering, why did QLD take off this Occupations from their list?

Occupations to be removed from QSOL November 2019

•Onshore and Offshore -IT
•ICT Business Analyst ANZSCO 261111
•Systems Analyst ANZSCO 261112
•Developer Programmer ANZSCO 261312
•Software Engineer ANZSCO 261313
•Software and Applications Programmers nec ANZSCO 261399
•ICT Security Specialist ANZSCO 262112
•Computer Network and Systems Engineer ANZSCO 263111
•Analyst Programmer ANZSCO 261311

Any idea on when they will re-open it? It is not listed/said on their website unfortunately.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Samaral said:


> Thanks, just one quick question. Does BSMQ contact the employer by email or call or neither in order to verify the documents?


They can contact either way but haven't heard of any such case where they actually verify (though they could). So I believe they only rely on the information provided by you in docs. 

They take between few hours to few weeks. On average they process state application in 2-3 weeks. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

baiken said:


> Hi guys, just wondering, why did QLD take off this Occupations from their list?
> 
> Occupations to be removed from QSOL November 2019
> 
> ...


Because there are too many applicants from these occupations. Majority of ICT job codes comes under pro rata meaning limited seats and unlimited folks who apply. So every state or federal (DHA) has to put a limit. QLD had around 1000-1200 overall seats for 190 and hence they needed to invite a balanced number of applicants for all jobs code and not just ICT. In July there were 2000 applicants or more due to which these were removed when they opened in November. For 190 there is no chance and for 491 I am not sure either any of these are eligible or not. All the states does that by putting their conditions on top of DHA conditions like NSW only invites onshore candidates who are already living and working in NSW for some of these codes. 

QLD will open again in July when the new financial starts with new quota. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> Because there are too many applicants from these occupations. Majority of ICT job codes comes under pro rata meaning limited seats and unlimited folks who apply. So every state or federal (DHA) has to put a limit. QLD had around 1000-1200 overall seats for 190 and hence they needed to invite a balanced number of applicants for all jobs code and not just ICT. In July there were 2000 applicants or more due to which these were removed when they opened in November. For 190 there is no chance and for 491 I am not sure either any of these are eligible or not. All the states does that by putting their conditions on top of DHA conditions like NSW only invites onshore candidates who are already living and working in NSW for some of these codes.
> 
> QLD will open again in July when the new financial starts with new quota. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


thanks for the enlightenment mate... cheres!


----------



## mindandsoul (Nov 11, 2019)

Can anyone explain me in detail what does EOI effect date mean?
Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mindandsoul said:


> Can anyone explain me in detail what does EOI effect date mean?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


It means what it says in the wording. The date your EOI gets into effect due to a points allocation is called as Date of effect (DOE) so this will change once your point changes. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I have submitted EOI for sc 491 as Maintenance Planner with 85 points in Queensland. But no pre-invitation yet. Confused....They have information in their website that they will invite if an applicant complied with the state criteria along with DHA requirements. Expecting expert opinion.


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Moincue said:


> I have submitted EOI for sc 491 as Maintenance Planner with 85 points in Queensland. But no pre-invitation yet. Confused....They have information in their website that they will invite if an applicant complied with the state criteria along with DHA requirements. Expecting expert opinion.



Currently, they are only inviting onshore applicants and offshore medical professionals. What I have understood so far (based on the invitation trend in current FY only) is that nothing, no matter what is your point or eligibility, can guarantee u an invitation. It solely depends on the state's own requirements based on their priority criteria. Wishing you all the best. Just wait patiently.


----------



## Rotti404 (Jul 4, 2019)

nsleamon said:


> Currently, they are only inviting onshore applicants and offshore medical professionals. What I have understood so far (based on the invitation trend in current FY only) is that nothing, no matter what is your point or eligibility, can guarantee u an invitation. It solely depends on the state's own requirements based on their priority criteria. Wishing you all the best. Just wait patiently.


That means in the offshore list, although they have mentioned other professions, they don't invite offshore applicants?


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi all, 

I hope everyone is keeping well and safe wherever you are.  I just wanted to raise a question. Is there anyone who's waiting for response from QLD since lodging visa application (489)? We have submitted documents and payment in November 2019 and have since not yet received feedback from the case officer, we are applying through an agency and I just want to know realistically if this is the case because our agent seems to be very laid back and not proactive when it comes to updating us and it will almost be six months since application has been submitted. I also understand the current global situation may affect current timelines but would like to hear from others in a similar situation. Thank you in advance! 

Date of Submission: Nov 6, 2019
Marketing Specialist, 489


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

mydearcheskie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope everyone is keeping well and safe wherever you are.
> 
> ...


It's better u create a mirror account to have access for application updates ...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mydearcheskie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Offshore visa grants are on hold for majority of job codes except medical. So expect some delay besides 6 month would be AVG. Some folks had received their grants in 10-12 months as well. So wait patiently and mirror your account like AP advised earlier. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Offshore visa grants are on hold for majority of job codes except medical. So expect some delay besides 6 month would be AVG. Some folks had received their grants in 10-12 months as well. So wait patiently and mirror your account like AP advised earlier.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


I figured medical practitioners would be top priority at the moment.. i just wanted to manage our expectations--not really in a hurry considering the current global crisis, was just thinking we have not even heard any feedback since. Thanks for your insights, regarding the mirror account, what information should I be requesting from my agent to set this up? Thanks again, much appreciated!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mydearcheskie said:


> I figured medical practitioners would be top priority at the moment.. i just wanted to manage our expectations--not really in a hurry considering the current global crisis, was just thinking we have not even heard any feedback since. Thanks for your insights, regarding the mirror account, what information should I be requesting from my agent to set this up? Thanks again, much appreciated!


There is an option to share/invite in immiaccount and from there he can share with your email if I am not mistaken. Others can guide if I am missing something. 

Rest yeah medical are top priority and others would have to wait for a while. Not hearing is good thing as you may get the direct grant. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> There is an option to share/invite in immiaccount and from there he can share with your email if I am not mistaken. Others can guide if I am missing something.
> 
> Rest yeah medical are top priority and others would have to wait for a while. Not hearing is good thing as you may get the direct grant.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for your response. I am hopeful that a direct grant is underway. Thank you!


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> There is an option to share/invite in immiaccount and from there he can share with your email if I am not mistaken. Others can guide if I am missing something.
> 
> Rest yeah medical are top priority and others would have to wait for a while. Not hearing is good thing as you may get the direct grant.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


I was able to import our application on ImmiAccount and the action required says, arrange health examinations--what does this mean? Good thing right? Thanks!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mydearcheskie said:


> I was able to import our application on ImmiAccount and the action required says, arrange health examinations--what does this mean? Good thing right? Thanks!


That means department haven't received your medical. You didn't do medicals? If possible try to arrange at earliest. If already submitted then open the action and mark it submitted or whatever option is there to save it. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

mydearcheskie said:


> mail2notif said:
> 
> 
> > There is an option to share/invite in immiaccount and from there he can share with your email if I am not mistaken. Others can guide if I am missing something.
> ...


It means u still have to submit ur health examination result . Book an appointment at the authorised hospital in ur area and get all ur tests done soon . Until u submit ur health examination , ur application will not move further and hence will take longer time to get the grant .
Hope this helps!


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> It means u still have to submit ur health examination result . Book an appointment at the authorised hospital in ur area and get all ur tests done soon . Until u submit ur health examination , ur application will not move further and hence will take longer time to get the grant .
> Hope this helps!


Really annoyed coz I just found this out myself and all along, our agent was not informing us! Anyhow, thank u for the information, will arrange a health examination for my family soonest so our application can start moving. Thanks!


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

mydearcheskie said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > It means u still have to submit ur health examination result . Book an appointment at the authorised hospital in ur area and get all ur tests done soon . Until u submit ur health examination , ur application will not move further and hence will take longer time to get the grant .
> ...


All the best !!


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> All the best !!


So here's the thing, I sent my agent an email asking for an update hoping they would tell me that the next action required is the medical examination but lo and behold, they responded saying that they have no updates from DHA regarding our application. So I sent them the screenshot from ImmiAccount where it says "Actions required: health examinations" and told them I made a mirror account and that it seems I can generate a medical referral letter immediately and proceed to have our appointment for medicals. I asked them when someone from their team intends to let us know about this as this shows a lack of initiative to offer support to their clients when this could've been updated weeks or maybe months back, they responded more than a day later insisting that DHA hasn't been in touch yet asking for our medicals, so my question is, is this possible at all or are they just making excuses?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mydearcheskie said:


> So here's the thing, I sent my agent an email asking for an update hoping they would tell me that the next action required is the medical examination but lo and behold, they responded saying that they have no updates from DHA regarding our application. So I sent them the screenshot from ImmiAccount where it says "Actions required: health examinations" and told them I made a mirror account and that it seems I can generate a medical referral letter immediately and proceed to have our appointment for medicals. I asked them when someone from their team intends to let us know about this as this shows a lack of initiative to offer support to their clients when this could've been updated weeks or maybe months back, they responded more than a day later insisting that DHA hasn't been in touch yet asking for our medicals, so my question is, is this possible at all or are they just making excuses?


They are waiting for the co to ask them specifically for the medicals
It will happen when the CO will look at your file 
This has been generated by the system automatically 
They don’t want to be pro active
There is nothing you can do unless you want to force them

Cheers


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

NB said:


> They are waiting for the co to ask them specifically for the medicals
> It will happen when the CO will look at your file
> This has been generated by the system automatically
> They don’t want to be pro active
> ...


That's what I thought, I guess this is a standard for my agent--they wouldn't do or advise anything until they hear from the CO regardless of whether the action to have the medicals is there. Nothing new there. Thanks for your feedback NB.


----------



## bilalyasin248 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi I have a question regarding Migration Planning Levels, is the migration planning level considered to be met once the Applicant is invited or when the Visa is granted, for example, an applicant invited in January 2018, might get his Visa Granted in August 2019, so does it mean the Migration Planning level is considered to be met in 2019 Fiscal Year for that particular Occupation & State who lodged Visa in January 2018?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bilalyasin248 said:


> Hi I have a question regarding Migration Planning Levels, is the migration planning level considered to be met once the Applicant is invited or when the Visa is granted, for example, an applicant invited in January 2018, might get his Visa Granted in August 2019, so does it mean the Migration Planning level is considered to be met in 2019 Fiscal Year for that particular Occupation & State who lodged Visa in January 2018?


Probably when the invite is sent during any fiscal year. So for example quota for 2019-2020 will be considered met by end of June 2020. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## lisac99 (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi all,

The ones who received an invite from BSMQ - I have submitted all my documents on Friday and all the documents have the status approved next to them. Does that mean my nomination has been approved or they have just approved my documents? I have yet to receive an invitation from DOHA to apply.

Thanks!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

lisac99 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The ones who received an invite from BSMQ - I have submitted all my documents on Friday and all the documents have the status approved next to them. Does that mean my nomination has been approved or they have just approved my documents? I have yet to receive an invitation from DOHA to apply.
> 
> Thanks!


Document status doesn't matter. Application status at the top is what matters. What does that show? From what I recall it has to say finalized or nominated. Between approval and email it can take couple of hours. First bsmq email will come and then skillselect. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## lisac99 (Apr 25, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Document status doesn't matter. Application status at the top is what matters. What does that show? From what I recall it has to say finalized or nominated. Between approval and email it can take couple of hours. First bsmq email will come and then skillselect. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick response! It says under assessment. I guess I have to wait a bit longer!


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

just an enquiry for the experts on this forum, when does the QSOL list get updated/changed?

Please also carefully check the Queensland Skilled Occupation List to confirm whether your occupation remains on the list:

Queensland Skilled Occupation List 

Occupations removed from the list

Please do not submit your EOI if you do not meet criteria or if your occupation has been removed from the relevant list as it will not be picked up.

My ANZSCO 263111 is on the "Occupations removed from the list", does this list get updated for the coming FY? 2020-21? 

Please do advice. Should I still pass an EOI when BSMQ opens on July 2020?


----------



## JBWarrior (Jun 21, 2020)

*Sample letter for on-going employment*



organicbeatbox said:


> Thanks for the speedy response NB! So I reckon the confirmation can be in a form of a letter from either my HR or manager?


Hi,

I am thinking of applying for a QLD state sponsorship this year. I have no idea on the documents required to prove on-going employment.

Could you please share the letter format to provide evidence for on-going employment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JBWarrior said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of applying for a QLD state sponsorship this year. I have no idea on the documents required to prove on-going employment.
> 
> Could you please share the letter format to provide evidence for on-going employment?


Your payslips , tax returns and payg statements will prove your on going employment 

Cheers


----------



## samuelJo (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey Guys,

I have a question, to apply for Visa 190 on QLD now (assume that it opens), what happens to those who are not having an occupation in the Priority Skills Migration Occupation List? Specifically, my job is System Analyst (261112) and it isn't listed in the list, however, it is in MLTSSL list. Does QLD will prioritise for those in Priority list first then will consider for others OR they just ignore those whose jobs aren't in the Priority list?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samuelJo said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a question, to apply for Visa 190 on QLD now (assume that it opens), what happens to those who are not having an occupation in the Priority Skills Migration Occupation List? Specifically, my job is System Analyst (261112) and it isn't listed in the list, however, it is in MLTSSL list. Does QLD will prioritise for those in Priority list first then will consider for others OR they just ignore those whose jobs aren't in the Priority list?
> 
> Thank you


For the near future, I don’t think any state will sponsor any Anzsco code not in the priority list
You will have to wait and watch
No harm in Submitting an application when they open 
Cheers


----------

